# News - Ihre Meinung: Handy-Spiele in PC Games - ja oder nein?



## WormZ (27. Oktober 2003)

Ohne Begründung: Nein!


----------



## SYSTEM (27. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## nico987 (27. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## tarik (27. Oktober 2003)

also ich bin irgendwie auch dagegen, weil mich handy spiele kein bisschen interessieren.


----------



## Matthias (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin da strikt dagegen!


----------



## JP2001 (27. Oktober 2003)

nein


----------



## Gunter (27. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## Matthias (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 19:13 schrieb Gunter:[/l]
> ...
> dann noch lieber infos, ob ein spiel auch für den mac erhältlich ist usw... der ist noch mehr PC als so ein handy ^^



Stimmt! Auch wenn ich keine Mac habe wäre das vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## EyolfAki (27. Oktober 2003)

Definitiv Nein! Denn dann müsste man im gleichen Atemzug Gameboy Advance Spiele testen, denn ein Handy hat ebensowenig etwas mit einem PC zu tun wie ein GBA!

Dann lieber eine Seite mehr in der Rubrik "Vor 10 Jahren", die ist für mich als "alter" Zocker sehr interessant. Aber auch das ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## Stadler (27. Oktober 2003)

Nein. Es heißt doch PC Games, oder nicht? Wenn schon abgelehnt wird, Linux zu fördern, weiß ich nicht, wie man überhaupt auf diese Idee kommen kann.


----------



## sT0rM (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 19:23 schrieb Stadler:[/l]
> Nein. Es heißt doch PC Games, oder nicht? Wenn schon abgelehnt wird, Linux zu fördern, weiß ich nicht, wie man überhaupt auf diese Idee kommen kann.



bin auch dagegen. pc games ist pc games und bleibt auch bitte pc games


----------



## tearz (27. Oktober 2003)

NEIN.

"Zwar bleibt der Zeitschriften-Titel PC Games auch in Zukunft Programm, doch der Blick über den Tellerrand könnte durchaus zur Regelmäßigkeit werden"

Das war euer Argument bei allen Leserbriefen über den Tellerrand zu schauen, und auf einmal?

Ich bin für eine Linux-Games-Seite, aber nicht für Handygames.

Also, WEG DAMIT, EIN HEFT DAMIT IST GENUG.

tearz.


----------



## BurningCat (27. Oktober 2003)

den beitrag da oben hat die petra geschrieben. 
ich bin  dafür


----------



## kaioshin (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 19:23 schrieb Stadler:[/l]
> Nein. Es heißt doch PC Games, oder nicht? Wenn schon abgelehnt wird, Linux zu fördern, weiß ich nicht, wie man überhaupt auf diese Idee kommen kann.



ne danke, wenn ich was über handys lesen will geh ich ins internet


----------



## Achzo (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe nix gegen eine Handy-Seite... aber dann doch bitte auch eine feste Linuxrubrik.


----------



## Redhead (27. Oktober 2003)

Absolut dagegen, hat einfach nix mit PC Games zu tun, wenn ich was über Handyspiele lesen will guck ich in die Bravo *g*


----------



## Manowar79 (27. Oktober 2003)

Nein, denn ich hab die PC Games abonniert, weil ich über Spiele für den PC informiert werden will, da haben Handy-Spiele nix drin zu suchen und der Platz dafür wär viel zu schade.


----------



## Schwulchen (27. Oktober 2003)

nein lasst das bleiben besdelt net die site...
macht doch www.HAGames.de auf da koennt ihr das dann machen...


----------



## Bigking (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 19:50 schrieb Schwulchen:[/l]
> nein lasst das bleiben besdelt net die site...
> macht doch www.HAGames.de auf da koennt ihr das dann machen...



Ich bin auch ziemlich dagegen, immerhin ist euer hauptargument keine Linux und MAC games zu testen das ihr eben PCGames heißt.
Diesen grundsatz jetzt zu verwerfen fände ich nicht gut.
Zumal das N-Gage ja wohl eher unter Konsolen fällt als unter Handy Games.


----------



## Raymond_2003 (27. Oktober 2003)

hmmm... also, ich bin dafür *weg renn*


----------



## Atropa (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 19:30 schrieb BurningCat:[/l]
> den beitrag da oben hat die petra geschrieben.
> ich bin  dafür



 :o .....wie, nur weil das die Frau Maueröder geschrieben hat, bist du dafür.

@Topic: Ich bin auch dagegen, weil diese Games sicher nie wirklich ein Trend setzen werden, und den Stellenwert von einem Game-Boy (Advance) niemals erreichen werden.  
Dazu kaufe ich mir die PC-Games wegen den *PC*-Spieletests, und nicht wegen irgendwelchen Handygames. 
Wie schon geschrieben, würde ich auf den Seiten lieber eine Nostalgieecke haben (vielleicht auch Hardware), als so ein Handy-Game-Kack.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2003)

*NEIN!*

Auch wenn es schon viele geschrieben haben, so will ich lieber noch dagegen stimmen, bevor es nun an Gegenstimmen mangeln wird.
Was haben solche "Möchtergernspielchen" in der *PC*Games zu tun? Vielleicht was für die ComputerBild, aber hier doch nicht.. Außerdem ist es wirklich arm für solchen grafischen Mist auch noch zwischen 5 und 50? (N-Gage) zu verlangen. Da spiel ich lieber einen alten Klassiger aus den DOS Zeiten und der sieht noch immer besser aus.


----------



## SLVA2 (27. Oktober 2003)

*Wo wir grad dabei sind....*

HandySpiele - wie praktisch, dann könnten wir ja auch noch GamecubeSpiele mit rein nehmen, den hab ich nämlich grad neu. Und Tests zu aktuellen Brettspielen vielleicht, die machen auch immer wieder Spass. Und wo wir grad dabei sind, wie wärs denn mit Test zu Butterkekssorten, wie oft steht man im Supermarkt und weiss nicht welche Kekse man kaufen soll. Ja, und wir nennen die PcGames in "LifeHelper" um. Das wird der Knüller!!!
Wer noch nicht verstanden hat: DAGEGEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MegaBauer (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 19:34 schrieb Achzo:[/l]
> Ich habe nix gegen eine Handy-Seite... aber dann doch bitte auch eine feste Linuxrubrik.



Linux ist OK, das ist wenigstens für ALLE PC-Gamer leicht machbar sich das zu besorgen, aber Handygames haben im Mag nichts zu suchen, auf der Site ist das OK (,aber bitte ganz versteckt).#
(Heißt ja auch PC-Games nicht PC+Handy-Games)
P.S. ...auch nicht Windows-Games, obwohl mir das fast so vorkommt...


----------



## HandOfForce (27. Oktober 2003)

Auch meine Meinung.
PCGames soll *PC*Games bleiben.
Ich kaufe (bzw. abonniere) bewusst ein Pc-Mag, nichts anderes erwarte ich von der PcG!


----------



## _Slayer_ (27. Oktober 2003)

*AW: Wo wir grad dabei sind....*



> [l]am 27.10.03 um 20:26 schrieb SLVA2:[/l]
> HandySpiele - wie praktisch, dann könnten wir ja auch noch GamecubeSpiele mit rein nehmen, den hab ich nämlich grad neu. Und Tests zu aktuellen Brettspielen vielleicht, die machen auch immer wieder Spass. Und wo wir grad dabei sind, wie wärs denn mit Test zu Butterkekssorten, wie oft steht man im Supermarkt und weiss nicht welche Kekse man kaufen soll. Ja, und wir nennen die PcGames in "LifeHelper" um. Das wird der Knüller!!!
> Wer noch nicht verstanden hat: DAGEGEN!!!!!!!!!



rooofl  
also ich bin auch dagegen. dann lieber eine erweiterung der rubrik "vor 10 jahren",die finde ich gut,auch wenn das lange vor meiner zeit als PC'ler war ^^ gegen eine extra linux und/oder mac - rubrik hätte ich aber auch nichts,schliesslich hat das noch was mit "PC" zu tun.


----------



## Psycho-Pate (27. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## RRP (27. Oktober 2003)

hi,

iich bin auch der Meinung, dass so etwas in der PC Games unnütz ist, denn es heißt ja <b>PC</b> Games und net ... Games. Außerdem müsste die PC Games dann auch noch PS2 Games usw. abdrucken, die mich keinen feuchten Sch*** interressieren. ICh finde die PCG so wie sie ist supa und absolut gegen zusätzliche Artikel über Games auf 1cm² bildfläche......

MFG

PL


----------



## BlindGuardian (27. Oktober 2003)

Nein war irgendwie bisher die beste Antwort zu dem Thema und dem schließe ich mich auch an. Ein strikes Nein sollte da reichen.
Es ist PCGames und nicht:

*Java-Pixel-Fingerbrech-(EgoShooter)-Versuchsfeld-Games* *ggg*

MFG Guardian


----------



## homerbart (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 19:29 schrieb tearz:[/l]
> NEIN.
> 
> "Zwar bleibt der Zeitschriften-Titel PC Games auch in Zukunft Programm, doch der Blick über den Tellerrand könnte durchaus zur Regelmäßigkeit werden"
> ...



Linux-Seite waere geil, aber keine Handygames!


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (27. Oktober 2003)

Ziemlich viel Ablehnung hier.
Das verstehe ich gar nicht.
Mich persönlich INTERESSIERT schon, ob es mittlerweile gute Handygames gibt - oder ob immer noch ausschließlich Müll zu haben ist.

Ich sehe da große Parallelen zum PC.
Denn zum ZOCKEN hat IBM den sicher nicht entwickelt, Jungs ... ODER?
Vielmehr hat sich da eine "exotische" Anwendung eines Geräts zu einer Erfolgsstory entwickelt


Und deswegen werden wir zumindest hier ONLINE in absehbarer Zeit schon auch mal was über Javaspiele bringen.
Ist doch auch klar, oder?
Anno 1503, Tomb Raider etc. - da werden momentan etablierte PC-Spiele-Marken dazu benutzt, um den Java-Spiele-Markt öffnen.
Soll das wirklich alles ohne eine prüfende Instanz ablaufen, die das Zeug auch mal herunterlädt, testet und Euch eine Spieler-Meinung dazu schreibt?

Auch da gilt es doch Spreu von Weizen zu unterscheiden ...


----------



## Atropa (27. Oktober 2003)

Ist das hier eigentlich indirekt auch eine Abstimmung, oder muss man noch seperat eine E-Mail an die Redis schiken, das mein NEIN auch wirklich gültigkeit besitzt. :o

Der Trend bis jetzt ist ja ziemlich vernichtend:

- 24 sind bis jetzt dagegen.
- 2 dafür, und bei denen weis ich nichtmal, ob sie es wirklich ernst gemeint haben. *g*
- Noch eine dafür, allerdings unter dem Vorbehalt, auch eine Linuxrubrik zu bringen.


----------



## DrDeluxe (27. Oktober 2003)

Definitiv * NEIN! *
Warum wurde schon oft gesagt.
Es heißt *PC* Games.
mfG


----------



## Atropa (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 21:04 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> Und deswegen werden wir zumindest hier ONLINE in absehbarer Zeit schon auch mal was über Javaspiele bringen.
> Ist doch auch klar, oder?
> Anno 1503, Tomb Raider etc. - da werden momentan etablierte PC-Spiele-Marken dazu benutzt, um den Java-Spiele-Markt öffnen.
> ...



Das stimme ich dir schon zu, nur das problem ist, das ich/wir sowas nicht in der PC-Games sehen wollen. 
Es geht ja nicht grundsätzlich darum das die Handygame-Test schlecht sind, sondern nur darum, in welchem Mag sie veröffentlicht werden.  
In der N-Zone kommt sowas vielleicht besser an, als hier.


----------



## Louie (27. Oktober 2003)

NEIN DANKE!

Handy-Games haben mit PC-Spielen (und dafür kaufe ich mir die PC Games schließlich!) nichts, aber auch GAR nichts zu tun. Eine Handyspiele-Rubrik wäre daher in einer halbwegs renommierten und seriösen PC-Zeitschrift total fehl am Platze. Lasst das die Kollegen von Screenfun oder ComputerBildSpiele machen, dann hab ich wenigstens noch ein Argument mehr, mir deren Schmierblätter nicht zu kaufen. So, genug Dampf abgelassen


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 21:06 schrieb Atropa:[/l]
> Ist das hier eigentlich indirekt auch eine Abstimmung, oder muss man noch seperat eine E-Mail an die Redis schiken, das mein NEIN auch wirklich gültigkeit besitzt. :o
> 
> Der Trend bis jetzt ist ja ziemlich vernichtend:
> ...



Ein ähnliches Ergebnis hätte wohl 1988 eine Abstimmung unter Amiga-Usern gebracht, wenn gefragt worden wäre, ob man mal was zu "PC-Spielen" bringen soll.

Echt komisch - ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die jungen Leute so auf eine Schiene eingefahren sind ... *Wunder*


----------



## Phade (27. Oktober 2003)

Also auch von mir ein abwechslungsreiches "nein!". Im Übrigen schließe ich mich EyolfAki 100%ig an.
An die beiden, die mit "ja" stimmen: überlegt mal: ein Test von Handy-Spielen kostet die PCG Zeit und Geld. Ressourcen, die nicht in den Test von PC Spielen gesteckt werden. Ergo würden zwangsläufig entweder Qualität und Umfang der PCG sinken (der Umfang ist mir ohnehin zu gering im Moment!) oder der Preis müsste erhöht werden! Deshlab nochmal: NÖ


----------



## Louie (27. Oktober 2003)

> Echt komisch - ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die jungen Leute so auf eine Schiene eingefahren sind ... *Wunder*



Also ich glaube, dass die meisten kein allgemeines Desinteresse ausgedrückt haben, sondern die Handyspiele einfach nur nicht im PC-Mag haben wollen. Schließlich hat so ein Spielehandy auch eher was mit einer Konsole wie dem GBA zu tun als mit einem PC. Außerdem werd' ich dann nicht dauernd an mein Uralt-Handy erinnert^^


----------



## Matthias (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 21:13 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> Ein ähnliches Ergebnis hätte wohl 1988 eine Abstimmung unter Amiga-Usern gebracht, wenn gefragt worden wäre, ob man mal was zu "PC-Spielen" bringen soll.
> 
> Echt komisch - ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die jungen Leute so auf eine Schiene eingefahren sind ... *Wunder*



Akzeptier einfach, dass fast alle dagegen sind.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (27. Oktober 2003)

> Das stimme ich dir schon zu, nur das problem ist, das ich/wir sowas nicht in der PC-Games sehen wollen.
> Es geht ja nicht grundsätzlich darum das die Handygame-Test schlecht sind, sondern nur darum, in welchem Mag sie veröffentlicht werden.
> In der N-Zone kommt sowas vielleicht besser an, als hier.



Da kann ich Dir nicht zustimmen.
Ich sehe eine GANZ enge Verwandschaft zwischen PC und Java-Gerät.
Eine wichtige Parallele ist für mich z.B., dass es mehrere Hersteller für die Basistechnologie gibt, was den Wettbewerb und eine schnelle technische Weiterentwicklung fördert.

Ich habe schon öfters von einem Spiel "geträumt", dass z.B. beides unterstützt:
Du zockst dabei am PC - und wenn Du wirklich unbedingt mal das Haus verlassen musst, nimmst Du Dein Handy mit ud zockst da eine abgespeckte Version bzw. irgend einen Subgame in der U-Bahn weiter. Oder Du kannst Dir z.B. per SMS Charaktere austauschen und daheim dann in das Spiel einfügen, etc... 
An welche Spielkonsole kannst Du ein Java-Handy schon anschliessen? Am PC ist es mittlerweile Standard (zum Games/Klingeltöne hochladen, Nummern verwalten, etc.).


----------



## Soki (27. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (27. Oktober 2003)

> Also ich glaube, dass die meisten kein allgemeines Desinteresse ausgedrückt haben, sondern die Handyspiele einfach nur nicht im PC-Mag haben wollen. Schließlich hat so ein Spielehandy auch eher was mit einer Konsole wie dem GBA zu tun als mit einem PC. Außerdem werd' ich dann nicht dauernd an mein Uralt-Handy erinnert^^



Das ist auch der springende Punkt!


In der PCG ist der Platz einfach zu knapp dafür.
Aber ONLINE haben wir Platz ohne Ende!

Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Javagame-Online-Test.
Mal wieder einen gescheiten Veriss schreiben ...


----------



## Thall (27. Oktober 2003)

NEIN!!!!!

ich glaube das sollte reichen um meine meinung kund zu tun


----------



## Phade (27. Oktober 2003)

Also eins, Mr. Borovskis, muss ich ja mal sagen: die Argumente sind doch etwas sehr konstruiert, oder? Mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass das alles schon beschlossene Sache ist, oder? 
Ausserdem gibt es doch noch haufenweise andere Argumente, teilweise auch "hausgemachte", gehe doch mal bitte auf die ein!
Mh, war das jetzt zu hart? Dann noch ein Lob: Die Signaturen sind der Hammer  War vorher nicht Sokrates an der Reihe oder war das jemand anderes?
MFG


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 21:18 schrieb Matthias:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 27.10.03 um 21:13 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> ...



*gggg*

Ich schliess mich in dem Fall der Mehrheit an...lieber Linuxberichte, da PCGames ja strenggenommen OS-neutral sein sollte...
Als alter DOS-Spiele Veteran rümpf' ich über Konsolen heute noch leicht abfällig die Nase (eh schon schade, dass man keine config.sys und autoexec.bat mehr tunen muss, damit Ultima 7 läuft...*ggg*)
Und dann erst Handyspiele...sowas darf meinetwegen ein Livestyle-Magazin wie Maxim und Co. testen, aber bitteschön nicht eine Zeitschrift deren Zielgruppe eigentlich Hardcorezocker sein sollten...und KEIN solcher fast Handygames auch nur mit der Kneifzange an...
Btw., ich habe ein ganz simples Handy, einfarbiges Display, keine eingebaute Kamera, keine polyphonen Klingeltöne und keinen MP3-Player...warum?
Ganz einfach, weil ich nur ein Gerät will, mit dem ich a)mobil telefonieren kann und das b) klein und leicht ist.
Wenn ich spielen will, mach ich das an meinem PC. Wenn ich Musik hören will, mach ich das mithilfe meiner Surroundanlage im Wohnzimmer. Und wenn ich fotografieren will, benutze ich meine Digitalkamera, die im Gegensatz zu einer Handykamera auch tatsächlich ordentliche Bilder macht...

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Louie (27. Oktober 2003)

> In der PCG ist der Platz einfach zu knapp dafür.
> Aber ONLINE haben wir Platz ohne Ende!
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Javagame-Online-Test.
> Mal wieder einen gescheiten Veriss schreiben ...



Das könnt ihr ja meinetwegen machen, muss sich ja niemand anschauen, der vorher dafür bezahlt hat. Aber lasst die erstmal schöööön aus der Druckausgabe raus^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 21:04 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> Ziemlich viel Ablehnung hier.
> Das verstehe ich gar nicht.
> Mich persönlich INTERESSIERT schon, ob es mittlerweile gute Handygames gibt - oder ob immer noch ausschließlich Müll zu haben ist.


Es mag ja sicherlich ein Interesse da sein, aber was haben Handyspiele in einer PC Zeitschrift zu suchen? Warum gibt es in der PC Games keine Berichte über MAc oder Linux Spiele? Wenn man Handyspiele nimm, dann müssen IMO aber auch GBA Spiele und eventuell Konsolenspiele (Spiele erscheinen ja immerhin z.T. auf mehreren Systemen) kommen. Aber ich sehe es nicht ein, den schon engen und begrenzten Platz im Heft, für solche anderen Sache zu verschwenden.



> Ich sehe da große Parallelen zum PC.
> Denn zum ZOCKEN hat IBM den sicher nicht entwickelt, Jungs ... ODER?
> Vielmehr hat sich da eine "exotische" Anwendung eines Geräts zu einer Erfolgsstory entwickelt


Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, bei Konsolen (insbesondere X-Box) oder Linux Spielen sind auch große Parallelen zu sehen, doch darüber kommt auch nicht. (Zum Glück, da ich deswegen ja nicht das Heft kaufe.



> Und deswegen werden wir zumindest hier ONLINE in absehbarer Zeit schon auch mal was über Javaspiele bringen.
> Ist doch auch klar, oder?


So ganz nicht, aber sicherlich wenn Java-Spielchen auf dem PC realisiert wurden meinetwegen. Aber PC Games sollte sich auf das konzentrieren, wozu es die Seite gibt. News, Specials, etc. über PC SPIELE



> Anno 1503, Tomb Raider etc. - da werden momentan etablierte PC-Spiele-Marken dazu benutzt, um den Java-Spiele-Markt öffnen.


Aber auch nur die Marken. Wenn man schon die Grafik sieht, dann wird mir schlecht. Und da soll man für so ein Tomb Raider Abklatsch etwa 5? bezahlen? Da sind ja selbst die billigsten Sharewarspiele oftmals deutlich besser.



> Soll das wirklich alles ohne eine prüfende Instanz ablaufen, die das Zeug auch mal herunterlädt, testet und Euch eine Spieler-Meinung dazu schreibt?


Ich sage es mal so, die allermeisten sind an Handyspielen gar nicht interessiert. Außerdem gibt es ja auch noch das Forum 
Nur wenn kaum jemand daran interessiert ist, warum soll er dann sowas mitfinanzieren? :o



> Auch da gilt es doch Spreu von Weizen zu unterscheiden ...


Ja, aber bei der PC Games sollte es sich um PC Spiele handeln. Statt 2 oder drei Seiten für so was zu verschwenden können drei Einseiter je eine Seite mehr bekommen.


----------



## Matthias (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 21:34 schrieb Spassbremse:[/l]
> ...
> ...sowas darf meinetwegen ein Livestyle-Magazin wie Maxim und Co. testen, aber bitteschön nicht eine Zeitschrift deren Zielgruppe eigentlich Hardcorezocker sein sollten...



Also ich glaube nicht, dass alle PCGames Leser Hardcorespieler sind. Ich selbst würde mich auf keine Fall als solcher bezeichnen.


----------



## david85weber (27. Oktober 2003)

>Ziemlich viel Ablehnung hier.
>Das verstehe ich gar nicht.

Mein Tipp: Lies dir die Argumente durch und geh darauf ein!

>Mich persönlich INTERESSIERT schon, ob es mittlerweile gute Handygames gibt - oder ob immer noch ausschließlich Müll zu haben ist.

Na bitte, dann kauf dir ScreenFun, Maxim, ComputerBildSpiele oder so was. Mich persönlich (und noch einige andere hier) INTERESSIERTE es NICHT, was für Games es für Handys gibt. 

>Ich sehe da große Parallelen zum PC.

So what? Mac ist auch sehr ähnlich wie PC, die X-Box auch.  Es heisst PC Games, wie oft muss man das noch sagen? Typen wurden schräg angelabert, weil sie sich Mac-Tests wünschten und nun beschliesst die PC Games praktisch schon, Handyspiele zu testen. Hallo? 

>Und deswegen werden wir zumindest hier ONLINE in absehbarer Zeit schon auch mal was über Javaspiele bringen.

Btw: Warum wird denn gefragt, wenn sowieso alles beschlossen ist? 

>Anno 1503, Tomb Raider etc. - da werden momentan etablierte PC-Spiele-Marken dazu benutzt, um den Java-Spiele-Markt öffnen.

Jedi Knight II, Warcraft III, Diablo II, da wurden vor einiger Zeit etablierte PC-Spiele-Marken dazu benutzt, um den Mac-Spiele-Markt zu erweitern. Nochmal: So what? 

>Soll das wirklich alles ohne eine prüfende Instanz ablaufen, die das Zeug auch mal herunterlädt, testet und Euch eine Spieler-Meinung dazu schreibt?

Nein, es gibt die oben genannten Magazine.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 21:27 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Javagame-Online-Test.
> Mal wieder einen gescheiten Veriss schreiben ...



Und dafür dann mindestns 6 ausgeben? :o


----------



## Karigan (27. Oktober 2003)

Ne sag ich. Wenn ich Handy-Infos will such ich im Net  und es sin zwar coole Games und vielleicht auch von ein paar Pc Games-  nachahmungent (TombRaider), aber es hat trotzdem 0 mit Pc zu tun. Ich frag mich wirklich wann ich auf meinem Handy n Game spieln würd? Zhaus hab ich den PC und in der Schule? Auf ner Reise, okok, aber nur deshalb? Ne!  Ich bin DAGEGEN!


----------



## ArcticWolf (27. Oktober 2003)

Handygames in der PCG ?: Nein

Erwähnen,ob das Spiel (PC) n Linuxinstaller hat, bzw. für Mac verkauft wird: JA !

-->auch wenn Win derzeit für Spiele das beste darstellt, bin ich Linux nicht abgeneigt, wenn dieser mangel bald beseitigt wird...


----------



## Gunter (27. Oktober 2003)

ich hab mir mal was überlegt, warum nicht so:

die PCG erweitert den heftumfang bei gleichem preis von (nicht mal) 200 auf 250seiten monatlich (früher waren ja teilweise sogar 300seiten drin) ^^

davon meinetwegen 5 seiten für die handyspiele
20 seiten für linux/mac-spiele, vorankündigungen, wichtige hinweise usw
die restlichen 25 seiten werden dazu verwendet, den restlichen teil der PCG ausführlicher zu machen.

da trägt niemand nachteile davon, im gegenteil profitiert wirklich jeder davon. der handyfan von den 5 seiten, alternativler *g* von den 20 und alle anderen von zusätzlichen 25! wie wär denn das?!

ich bitte um stellungnahme von den zuständigen! danke.

edit: und kommt nicht damit, dass es PC-Games heißt und nicht Mac-Games usw... dann lasst auch die handyspiele ganz weg... ihr seht doch, es interessiert hier KEINEN, ob die pc-verwandt sind oder sonstwas... für mac und linux gibts deutlich mehr interessenten!

horizont erweitern ist ok, aber bitte nicht nur auf handyspiele beschränken!


----------



## Huhamamba (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 22:25 schrieb Gunter:[/l]
> ich hab mir mal was überlegt, warum nicht so:
> 
> die PCG erweitert den heftumfang bei gleichem preis von (nicht mal) 200 auf 250seiten monatlich (früher waren ja teilweise sogar 300seiten drin) ^^
> ...



Hm nicht schlecht... ich frag mich bloß, wie die das hinkriegen sollen, dass in Folge dessen nicht der Preis auch ansteigt bzw. 20 von den 50 "Extraseiten" nur Werbung darstellen 

Aber ansonsten find ich deinen vorschlag gut :p


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 22:25 schrieb Gunter:[/l]
> ich hab mir mal was überlegt, warum nicht so:
> 
> die PCG erweitert den heftumfang bei gleichem preis von (nicht mal) 200 auf 250seiten monatlich (früher waren ja teilweise sogar 300seiten drin) ^^
> ...


Nein bitte so nicht. Die aktuelle Ausgabe wurde ja schon auf 270 Seiten aufgestockt  und da sollen nun nicht wieder Seiten für Handys, Linux und CO draufgehen.


----------



## radinger (27. Oktober 2003)

NEIN, bitte keine handyspiele in der PC Games!

Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand, der sich die PC Games kauft, Handyspiele spielt.


----------



## NickMason (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 21:04 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> Ziemlich viel Ablehnung hier.
> Das verstehe ich gar nicht.
> Mich persönlich INTERESSIERT schon, ob es mittlerweile gute Handygames gibt - oder ob immer noch ausschließlich Müll zu haben ist.


Mich interessiert auch die aktuelle politische Lage, trotzdem kündige ich mein PCG-Abo, wenn ich die neuesten Bundestagsdebatten da drinnen vorfinde.


> Ich sehe da große Parallelen zum PC.
> Denn zum ZOCKEN hat IBM den sicher nicht entwickelt, Jungs ... ODER?


Apple den MAC doch auch nicht, oder?


> Vielmehr hat sich da eine "exotische" Anwendung eines Geräts zu einer Erfolgsstory entwickelt


Naja, das Gepiepse in der Mittagspause als Erfolgsstory zu preisen, halte ich für etwas vermessen  Okay, ich ich bin ein Handy-Hasser, das relativiert mein Geunke...


> Und deswegen werden wir zumindest hier ONLINE in absehbarer Zeit schon auch mal was über Javaspiele bringen.
> Ist doch auch klar, oder?
> Anno 1503, Tomb Raider etc. - da werden momentan etablierte PC-Spiele-Marken dazu benutzt, um den Java-Spiele-Markt öffnen.
> Soll das wirklich alles ohne eine prüfende Instanz ablaufen, die das Zeug auch mal herunterlädt, testet und Euch eine Spieler-Meinung dazu schreibt?
> ...


Online kann ich ja damit leben; es muss mich ja nicht interessieren. Zumal Online auch viel mehr Platz ist als im monatlichen Heft. Aber mir persönlich ist die PCG in den letzten Jahren doch etwas dünner als früher (bitte nicht falsch verstehen, die aktuelle Ausgabe hat ja knapp 270 Seiten!) vorgekommen; da jetzt noch Abstriche für so ein Off-Topic zu machen, würde mich sehr verärgern.

Gegen Vermerke im Wertungskasten oder so ob Linux-/Mac-tauglich (hey, zumindest Linux läuft doch auf PC's, oder?!) hätte ich sicher nix einzuwenden - fänd ich sogar sinnvoll, da es viele Leute anspricht, und ja eigentlich nur den Produktumfang besser wiedergibt; schließlich schreibt Ihr ja auch in den Testberichten, ob besondere Extras wie Poster etc. vorhanden sind... und die laufen glaub auch ned auf nem PC *g.
Aber eine eigene Linux- oder MAC-Seite fände ich trotz allem unpassend. Es mag interessant sein, aber es gibt so viele interessante Dinge auf der Welt; nicht alle muss man in die PCG packen!
EDIT: hätt ich NaliWarcow's Statement vorher gelesen, hätt ich mir das hier glatt schenken können


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich zeig mich mal etwas kompromisbereiter, eine feste Sparte bzw. einen festen Platz für HG in der PC-G lehne ich kategorisch ab. In meinen Augen macht das keinen Sinn so etwas in eine PC only Zeitschrift aufzunehmen. Nur weil im Moment scheinbar die Medien und einige verirrte Spieler auf der HG Hypewelle reiten muß das ja nicht gleich bedeuten das auch die letzten "PC Spiele only" Instanzen wie PC-Games und vergleichbar auf dieser Welle mitreiten. Ein einmaliges Special zum Thema (Booklet) wäre OK und auch in gewisser Weise interessant doch mehr möchte ich wirklich nicht sehen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## GorNaBar (27. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 19:15 schrieb Matthias:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 27.10.03 um 19:13 schrieb Gunter:[/l]
> ...



Ja, ich wäre auch eher für Spiele auf dem Mac als auf einem Handy!


----------



## Barthalo (27. Oktober 2003)

Schlicht und einfach NEIN!

Bisher wurde in Leserbriefen, Foren usw immer jeder angeflamt der mal anfragte ob etwas anderes als PC Games getestet werden könnten.
Antwort war immer "Wir heißen PC Games und nicht MAC Games - oder sonst was" 
Nun sind Handyspiele der letzte Hit und PCG wittert wieder wohl neue Leser. 
Ich muß sagen, sollte etwas anderes als PC Krams Einzug halten dann ist das letzte, was die PC Games zu der PC Games macht, auch wieder weg.


Ach ja, und ich hab nichts gegen MAC oder andere User, jedem den Rechner den er mag - und von mir kommt auch nicht diese Einschränkung. Nur seit Jahren war es immer wieder zu lesen und daher wäre alle Glaubwürdigkeit endgültig zum Teufel ( und viel Glaubwürdigkeit finde ich leider nicht mal mehr in der PCG  )


----------



## Dilbert (27. Oktober 2003)

ganz klar NEIN !
heist ja auch PC Games und die Seiten über Handyspiele hab ich nicht mal überflogen absolut unnütz, leiber das eine oder andere Spiel ausführlicher testen als Handygames die soweiso mehr die (um jetzt mal Vorurteile rauszukramen) Kiddys interessieren.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (27. Oktober 2003)

NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN.
PCGames und nicht HANDYGames.
wer braucht die scheisse den überhaupt???
ich will NUR telefonieren.alles andere sind unnötige föz und geldmacherei.noch ein apell an die handyhersteller "überlasst die handhelds doch bitte den profis von nintendo usw." !!!! sonst kommt nur scheisse bei raus

edit: ich entschuldige mich für meine wortwahl


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2003)

*Ein klares NEIN!*

Ich bin seit der ersten Ausgabe Leser der PC Games (Abo) und sie gefällt mir, weil eben nur PC Spiele getestet werden. Andere Sachen wie Handy etc. interessieren mich überhaupt nicht und mir würde es gar nicht gefallen, wenn plötzlich Tests solcher Dinge in der PC Games enthalten wären. Außerdem würde das die Redaktion widerum nur Zeit kosten die sie lieber in die Tests/Berichte der PC Spiele stecken sollten! Auch Platz im Heft würde dafür draufgehen und die Tests zu PC-Spielen würden dann dünner ausfallen. Anstatt über Handy-Spiele zu berichten sollte lieber der Testbereich bzw. die Anzahl der Testseiten pro Spiel erweitert werden.

Deswegen von mir ein klares *N E I N*


----------



## Toost (28. Oktober 2003)

*Dagegen!*

Warum ist ein eigentlich auf PC Spiele spezialisierter und entsprechend erfahrener und anspruchsvoller (Ex?)-Redakteur (oder was auch immer; hat/hatte jedenfalls viel mit der PCG zu tun) so wild auf Handygames!?
Ich denke, ich spreche im Sinne der meisten hier, wenn ich behaupte, dass wir als PC-Spieler deutlich mehr von einem Spiel erwarten als es all die Handyspielchen bieten! Von daher interessieren Handygames den Großteil der Leser null.
Auch wenn es die Handyrubrik nur online geben wird, geht doch irgendwo Zeit dafür drauf, die anders investiert werden könnte. Das stört mich gewaltig.

[So viele Beiträge und noch kein einziges "Wayne!" dazu? Erstaunlich wenig Opfer hier. ]

Außerdem bin ich extrem enttäuscht darüber, dass die Sache anscheinend schon im Rollen ist und trotzdem eine Umfrage gestartet wird. Das erscheint irgendwie dreist. Man hätte die Reaktionen auf den Handyteil im aktuellen Heft abwarten sollen; das wäre in Ordnung gewesen. Aber so ist es ein weiterer Grund auf meiner "Warum-mir-PCG-nicht-mehr-sympathisch-ist-und-ich-mein-Abo-kündigen-sollte-Liste". In Zeiten des Internets ist niemand mehr wirklich abhängig von gewissen Printmedien und manche Leute sind auch von Kleinigkeiten ziemlich schnell genervt (wie ich z.B.  ). Gerade daher wäre eine Ausweitung in Richtung Linux empfehlenswerter, weil Einsteiger sich ihre Informationen nicht selbst zusammensuchen müssten.


----------



## Brabbeldino (28. Oktober 2003)

NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN
mann seid ihr spaggos, ne umfrage machen wo ihr das ganze schon angefnagen habt, bin irgendwie entäuscht von euch, bin aber ja schon vor langer zeit zur besseren konkurrenz ( gamestar ) übergelaufen, seitdem ihr euch von euren alten werten entfernt habt...
Aber trotzdem gebt diesem SCHEISS von NOKIA keine chance, auf dem gebiet sind nintendo und vielleicht nochn paar andere leute besser...
NEIN


----------



## Jared (28. Oktober 2003)

*NEIN* - Absolut dagegen!
Handy-"Spiele" haben in der PCGames absolut nix verloren. Handys sind sowieso zum Telefonieren da und nicht zum Spielen. Das is doch alles nur ne beschissene Masche um den Kiddies den letzten Cent aus der Tasche zu ziehen ohne das die Eltern das kontrollieren können. Um Himmelswillen unterstützt diesen Schrott nicht auch noch!


----------



## Bonez (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 23:39 schrieb Barthalo:[/l]
> Schlicht und einfach NEIN!
> 
> Bisher wurde in Leserbriefen, Foren usw immer jeder angeflamt der mal anfragte ob etwas anderes als PC Games getestet werden könnten.
> ...



Dem ist bis auf klares "*Ich bin dagegen !*" nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## McDrake (28. Oktober 2003)

Au ja.. bitte.
und gleich noch die neusten Kilngeltöne auf der DVD.

Im Ernst. Ist das eine Scherzfrage (jo is denn höit scho erster April?).
Kann man gleich noch GBA-Titel Testen.

Also das war seit langem wiedermal die überflüssigste Frage.

Ich sga ja selten meine Meinung... aber hier... AAAARGH


----------



## KONNAITN (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich mache es auch ganz kurz: Nei-en! Online gerne, aber im Heft nein danke.


----------



## XeCuToR (28. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## LordMephisto (28. Oktober 2003)

Von mir ebenfalls ein klares Nein!

Wenn ihr dem Mac und Linux (fast)keine Beachtung schenkt, solltest ihr auch auf Handy test's verzichten. Gegen eine Online Rubrik hätte ich aber nix, da muß ich ja nicht reingucken wenns mich nicht interessiert. Im Mag würde mich das aber stören, zumal wichtiger Platz für PC Spiele verloren gehen würde.


----------



## LordMephisto (28. Oktober 2003)

sry doppelpost....


----------



## Gerry (28. Oktober 2003)

* N E I N *


----------



## DarthMario (28. Oktober 2003)

Im Vergleich zu den PC Spielen sind die Handy Games ja eher "Spielchen" die maximal mit pc spielen vor 10 jahren oder so zu vergleichen sind.  Wenn man das echt macht, um über den Tellerand zu schauen, dann gibts auf Konsolen (PS2,GC,XBox) wohl zig anspruchsvollere und genialere Games, die einen Blick über den Tellerand wert wären. Aber warum macht man das nicht? Weils eben eine PC Zeitschrift ist.

Wenn ihr die PC Games zu einem Lifestyle Mag machen wollt, dann könnt ihr euch ja sowas überlegen. Aber ich glaub, dass das eher der Anfang vom Ende der PCG wäre  Je mehr überflüssige Seiten ein Mag hat, desto eher greift man zu anderen. Ich find ja schon die T&T immer  platzverschwendung, aber wenn jetzt auch noch handyspiele dazu kommen.


----------



## LordTerminatus (28. Oktober 2003)

Nein


----------



## LordoftheRings (28. Oktober 2003)

Nein. Weil kein Intresse an billig gemachten Games da ist. Die Leute hier haben kein großes Intresse an kleinen Spielchen für zwischendurch. Warum sollte ich irgendwas auf den Handy spielen wenn ich zu Hause C&C, CS u.s.w spielen kann? Und für unterwegs brauche ich keine spiele. Außerdem handelt es sich um eine PC Zeitschrift. Wenn ich mich für andere Konsolen intressieren würde dann würde ich wohl kaum die PC GAmes lesen?

MFG
LordoftheRings


----------



## DarthMario (28. Oktober 2003)

@ Thomas - du hast ja geschrieben, dass du nicht verstehst, warum Leute auf so eine Schiene eingefahren sind. Aber noch nichts zu den Argumenten geschrieben, warum ihr dann nicht auch die viel anspruchsvolleren Linux/Mac/Konsolen Games auch testet, für die deine Argumente ja wohl auch zählen.

Insgesamt würd ich euch aber eher davor warnen, eine Rubrik gegen die Meinung der Leser einzuführen, das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass PC Spieler in ihrer Sicht eingeschränkt sind, oder nicht offen für neues sind. Tatsache ist, es sind Kunden, die eine zeitschrift mit genauen Berichten über PC Spiele haben wollen, je mehr themen reingequentscht werden, desto oberflächlicher wird alles und am Ende ist man bei Bravo Screenfun oder Computerbild Spiele angelangt.  Ich weiß nur, dass ich gewisse Rubriken einfach nicht lese, und jemehr davon in einem Heft sind desto wahrscheinlicher wird es, dass ich es dann einfach nicht kaufe. Ihr müsst einfach damit rechnen das viele leute keine lust haben für Handy berichte zu zahlen (was man ja dann bei eurem mag muss). denn wenn sie das wollen kaufen sie eine Handy Zeitschrift.

Ihr solltet mal mit Hans Ippisch reden, der ist immerhin verantwortlich für viele Mags bei euch und hat in den Konsolenforen auch immer wieder erklärt, warum er gegen Multiformat Magazine ist.


----------



## LordoftheRings (28. Oktober 2003)

> Ein ähnliches Ergebnis hätte wohl 1988 eine Abstimmung unter Amiga-Usern gebracht, wenn gefragt worden wäre, ob man mal was zu "PC-Spielen" bringen soll.
> 
> Echt komisch - ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die jungen Leute so auf eine Schiene eingefahren sind ... *Wunder*



Nicht eingefahren aber man muss sich ja nicht immer beeinflussen lassen wenn hier auf einmal die Werbetrommel ausgepackt wird!


----------



## mc-nos (28. Oktober 2003)

NEIN


----------



## arag0n (28. Oktober 2003)

Mann Mann Mann was ist denn mit euch los. Ihr seid ja zum Teil alle so stur und nehmt mir meine PC Games nicht weg, da steht nämlich PC Games drauf und nicht HANDY Games. Es redet hier keiner davon die Zeitschrift in eine andere Richtung zu bewegen.
Und die Leute die hier Argumente bringen, wie

- das spiele ich lieber C & C als mich vor mein blödes Handy zu setzen

dem kann man nur sagen, sag mal du hast es echt nicht verstanden.

Warum will die PC Games vielleicht eine Seite mit Handyspielen reinnehmen und nicht nur N-Gage spiele.

1. Ein Handy hat in unserer Generation jeder, was man nicht von Konsolen sagen kann, deswegen zieht auch das Argument nicht, mit dann kann auch Linux und Mac und das und das und das rein.

2. Geht es ja auch darum, dass man mit dem Handy mal zwischendurch spielt, wenn vielleicht jugendliche auf dem Bus warten, oder ich zum Beispiel mit meiner Frau einkaufen bin ( das kann dauern   )

3. Was heisst hier, das hat da nichts zu suchen, ich brauche bloss die aktuelle PC Games aufschlagen und entdecke min. 10 Sachen, die da eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben, wie zum Beispiel der neue MP 3 Player. Da könnte ich ja auch wie die sturen hier sagen, was soll ich denn damit, ich höre lieber MP3 über meine Anlge mit fetten Bass als über so einen Stick.
Er hat ja recht aber unterwegs wird der PC ein wenig schwer auf dem Rücken oder ?!

Wir haben hier bei uns ( Deutschland ) eine Mentalität angenommen, die mir zum Teil sauer aufstösst, die man auch bis hier ins Forum verfolgen kann und dass ist das unentschlossene gegenüber neuem 
und das totale fertigmachen wenn einer anderer Meinung ist.

Mal schaun, was gleich davon zutrifft 

Gruss


----------



## Vordack (28. Oktober 2003)

Das wäre ein Grund mein Abo zu kündigen wenn diese Dinger hier getestet werden!!!


----------



## alex_2001 (28. Oktober 2003)

Von mir auch ein Nein! Erstens habe ich kein Java-Fähiges Handy und außerdem sehe ich es nicht ein, ein Heidengeld für verpixelte Spiele auszugeben, die man auch noch auf immer kleineren Tastaturen spielen muss. Außerdem hab ich außer aufm Klo für sowas nicht wirklich Zeit


----------



## Giskard (28. Oktober 2003)

NEIN!

N-Gage ist eine Handheld Konsole und wenn ich über die was lese, muss ich um vergleichen zu können auch was über den GBA lesen.

Und allgemein hat Konsolenkram nix in der PCG zusuchen. Ihr bereichtet ja auch nicht über die neusten GCN Games! Will ja auch keina in der PCG lesen. Dafür kauf ich mir ein Konsolen oder ein allgemeines Spielemagazin!


----------



## Blasius (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 28.10.03 um 09:08 schrieb DarthMario:[/l]
> Insgesamt würd ich euch aber eher davor warnen, eine Rubrik gegen die Meinung der Leser einzuführen, das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass PC Spieler in ihrer Sicht eingeschränkt sind, oder nicht offen für neues sind. Tatsache ist, es sind Kunden, die eine zeitschrift mit genauen Berichten über PC Spiele haben wollen, je mehr themen reingequentscht werden, desto oberflächlicher wird alles und am Ende ist man bei Bravo Screenfun oder Computerbild Spiele angelangt.  Ich weiß nur, dass ich gewisse Rubriken einfach nicht lese, und jemehr davon in einem Heft sind desto wahrscheinlicher wird es, dass ich es dann einfach nicht kaufe. Ihr müsst einfach damit rechnen das viele leute keine lust haben für Handy berichte zu zahlen (was man ja dann bei eurem mag muss). denn wenn sie das wollen kaufen sie eine Handy Zeitschrift.
> 
> Ihr solltet mal mit Hans Ippisch reden, der ist immerhin verantwortlich für viele Mags bei euch und hat in den Konsolenforen auch immer wieder erklärt, warum er gegen Multiformat Magazine ist.



Volle Zustimmung! 

Ich bin auch strikt gegen eine solche "Verwässerung" der PC Games. Es wurde schon wiederholt gesagt: eine solche Rubrik frisst Zeit, Platz und Ressourcen, die ihr lieber in ausführlichere Tests investieren solltet. Denn das wurde hier in der jüngeren Vergangenheit auch schon desöfteren gewünscht.

Statt also neue Baustellen aufzumachen, schaut doch lieber auf die _wirklichen_ Wünsche eurer Kunden und setzt diese um. 

Also auch von mir ein klares: *dagegen*.

Was zu folgendem Zwischenstand führt: 
dafür: 3 Stimmen (5,4% )
dagegen: 53 Stimmen (94,6% )

Wieso habt ihr eigentlich keinen Quickpoll daraus gemacht? Scheiss Rechnerei...


----------



## yepetto (28. Oktober 2003)

dagegen!!!


----------



## DarthMario (28. Oktober 2003)

> Wir haben hier bei uns ( Deutschland ) eine Mentalität angenommen, die mir zum Teil sauer aufstösst, die man auch bis hier ins Forum verfolgen kann und dass ist das unentschlossene gegenüber neuem
> und das totale fertigmachen wenn einer anderer Meinung ist.



Es hat nichts mit neuem zu tun, ist ja nicht so das die PCG Gratis frei haus geliefert wird. Ich seh das so, ich zahl für eine Zeitschrift wegen der PC Berichte, also will ich PC Berichte haben. Wenn ich was anderes will kaufe ich was anderes.

Und mit dem Argumente "Ein Handy hat jeder" kann man da imo auch icht kommen. Einen TV hat auch jeder -> berichtet die PCG über Filme? Nein. Dazu kommt noch das es auch zig andere Sachen gibt bei denen das so ist.

Ich sag nicht das eine Zeitschrift mit einer Handyrubrik schlecht ist, nur müssten dann auch zig andere Sachen aufgenommen werden und es wäre keine PC Spiele Zeitschrift mehr, und es würden auch die typischen PC Spiele Zeitschrift leser verloren gehen.


----------



## Horatio (28. Oktober 2003)

Ogottogottogottogott, DAGEGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maexle (28. Oktober 2003)

*Nein (unter vorbehalt)*

Ich bin aufjedenfall auch gegen eine Rubrik in dem PCG-Mag. Online finde ich das OK, wenn die kosten für den redakteur nicht auf uns, die Käufer abgewältzt werden!!!

Desweiteren finde ich die Meinungen (zum großteil) ziemlich Altmodisch. Ich finde die Entwicklung der Handy's eigentlich recht Cool, wenn mir einer vor ein paar Jahren gesagt hätte das die nächste oder übernächste Generation der Handy's ein Farbdisplay(640x480) poly.... Klänge, eine Kamera.... hat und Spieletauglicher ist als ein Gameboy (das erste mit monochrom-displ.), hätte ich ihm den Vogel gezeigt und gesagt: Das braucht doch kein Mensch. 
Die Kids heutzutage wachsen jedoch mit diesen Multigeräten auf und benutzen diese ganzen features auch!

Habe Fertig


----------



## derBob (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 28.10.03 um 09:38 schrieb DarthMario:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Wir haben hier bei uns ( Deutschland ) eine Mentalität angenommen, die mir zum Teil sauer aufstösst, die man auch bis hier ins Forum verfolgen kann und dass ist das unentschlossene gegenüber neuem
> ...



Du sagst du kaufst die PC-Games wegen ihrer PC-Spiele Berichte.Das ist gut so.Aber was genau stört dich daran,wenn in der PCG auch andere Spiele vorgestellt werden würden?Du musst die Berichte ja dann nicht lesen und hast trotzdem deine PC-Spiele.Natürlich hat mein Argument nur solange Bestand,wie auch der Preis Bestand hat und nicht auf merkwürdige inflationäre Weise nach oben schnellt.Selbiges kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.
Dein Argument mit dem Fernsehen hinkt hier allerdings gewaltig.Filme sind in einem überaus weitläufigem Ausmaß etwas anderes wie Spiele und schließlich handelt es sich ja auch bei Handy- und PDA-Spielen um "Spiele".Aber um meine Meinung mal auf den Bildschirm zu bringen:wenn die PCG sich durchringen würde, Handyspiele zu testen,dann bitte aber nur in einem kleinen (damit meine ich höchstens 2 Seiten pro Ausgabe) Ausmaß.Auch dürfte kein direkter Vergleich mit den evtl. PC Ebenbildern stattfinden,da es den Handyspielen ja bekanntlich an grafischer und auch soundtechnischer Brillianz mangelt.
Wie auch immer die Sache ausgehen wird,ich bleibe bei PC-Games - solange der Preis stimmt. 

derBob


----------



## Vykos69 (28. Oktober 2003)

*AW: Nein (unter vorbehalt)*

Ich bin auch dagegen.

Selbst PC-Games nahe Themen wie Linux-games/Linux-Kompatibilität und eSports wird im Heft nicht erwähnt, und dann sollen Handy Spiele vorkommen? Entweder alles oder gar nicht. Und wenn einen Blick über den Tellerrand, dann doch erstmal auf die angrenzenden Bereiche (Linux, eSports), als gleich ganz auf nen anderen Tisch zu gucken.
grüße,

Jo


----------



## DarthMario (28. Oktober 2003)

> Du sagst du kaufst die PC-Games wegen ihrer PC-Spiele Berichte.Das ist gut so.Aber was genau stört dich daran,wenn in der PCG auch andere Spiele vorgestellt werden würden?Du musst die Berichte ja dann nicht lesen und hast trotzdem deine PC-Spiele.Natürlich hat mein Argument nur solange Bestand,wie auch der Preis Bestand hat und nicht auf merkwürdige inflationäre Weise nach oben schnellt.Selbiges kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.



Die Mags argumentieren ja oft damit, dass es nur eine begrenzte Seitenanzahl gibt, das heißt dann, wenn es Handy Berichte gibt, werden dafür PC Spiele Berichte gekürzt oder gestrichen. 



> Dein Argument mit dem Fernsehen hinkt hier allerdings gewaltig.Filme sind in einem überaus weitläufigem Ausmaß etwas anderes wie Spiele und schließlich handelt es sich ja auch bei Handy- und PDA-Spielen um "Spiele".Aber um meine Meinung mal auf den Bildschirm zu bringen:wenn die PCG sich durchringen würde, Handyspiele zu testen,dann bitte aber nur in einem kleinen (damit meine ich höchstens 2 Seiten pro Ausgabe) Ausmaß.Auch dürfte kein direkter Vergleich mit den evtl. PC Ebenbildern stattfinden,da es den Handyspielen ja bekanntlich an grafischer und auch soundtechnischer Brillianz mangelt.
> Wie auch immer die Sache ausgehen wird,ich bleibe bei PC-Games - solange der Preis stimmt.
> 
> derBob



Ich weiß das das mit dem TV weiter entfernt von PC Games ist als Handy spiele, aber die frage ist wo macht man dann den Schlussstrich?

Und außerdem, ich bin der Meinung das die Handy spiele nicht so besonders toll sind. Auf Konsolen gibts viele geniale Spiele. Warum wird nicht über die berichtet wenn der Blick über den Tellerand so wichtig ist, die meisten Konsolenspiele haben mit PC sicher mehr gemeinsam als der PC mit Handyspielen? Es wird ja nichtmal über Linux Spiele berichtet, und die spielt man am PC .


----------



## DarthMario (28. Oktober 2003)

edit: sorry doppelpost


----------



## gliderpilot (28. Oktober 2003)

Früher waren Handys dazu da, damit man von überall telefonieren konnte und ich bin der Meinung, dass das auch so bleiben soll! Wer interessiert sich ernsthaft für Handyspiele? Wer sich ein Handy kauft um damit zu spielen kann auch sofortr einen GameBoy nehmen! Ausserdem auch von mir nochmal der Hinweis: *PC* Games 
Ich bin absolut dagegen!

CU
gliderpilot


----------



## KONNAITN (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 28.10.03 um 09:08 schrieb DarthMario:[/l]
> Tatsache ist, es sind Kunden, die eine zeitschrift mit genauen Berichten über PC Spiele haben wollen, je mehr themen reingequentscht werden, desto oberflächlicher wird alles und am Ende ist man bei Bravo Screenfun oder Computerbild Spiele angelangt.  Ich weiß nur, dass ich gewisse Rubriken einfach nicht lese, und jemehr davon in einem Heft sind desto wahrscheinlicher wird es, dass ich es dann einfach nicht kaufe. Ihr müsst einfach damit rechnen das viele leute keine lust haben für Handy berichte zu zahlen (was man ja dann bei eurem mag muss). denn wenn sie das wollen kaufen sie eine Handy Zeitschrift.


Das erinnert mich gerade ein wenig an die gute alte Power Play. Und damit meine ich jetzt weniger, dass sie lange Zeit ein Multi-Plattform Mag war, sondern dass sie für eine Weile auf 1-2 Seiten auch Comics und auch ausgewählte Audio CD's getestet haben. Und zwar aufgrund der Kürze ziemlich selektiv was die Neuvorstellungen betrifft und natürlich auch sehr oberflächlich. Jedenfalls hat man das dann wieder gelassen. 
Handy-Spielchen haben zwar mehr mit PC-Spielen zu tun als Comics, aber ich denke auch, dass so ein Misch-Masch einfach nichts bringt.


----------



## Montparnasse (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 28.10.03 um 10:31 schrieb DarthMario:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Du sagst du kaufst die PC-Games wegen ihrer PC-Spiele Berichte.Das ist gut so.Aber was genau stört dich daran,wenn in der PCG auch andere Spiele vorgestellt werden würden?Du musst die Berichte ja dann nicht lesen und hast trotzdem deine PC-Spiele.Natürlich hat mein Argument nur solange Bestand,wie auch der Preis Bestand hat und nicht auf merkwürdige inflationäre Weise nach oben schnellt.Selbiges kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.
> ...



Mir hat die PCGames ehrlich gesagt jetzt schon einen zu grossen Hardwareteil (dafür gibts ja die PCGH, so what) mit immer den gleichen, drögen Graka- oder Bildschirm-Vergleichen, wenn nu auch noch Handygames reinkommen, dann überleg ich mir echt nen Umstieg auf ein Konkurrenzblatt...ich kauf die PCGames wegen PCGame-Berichten und sonst nix...auch der mehrseitige, ach so unterhaltsame Rossi-Part geht mir seit Jahren aA. vorbei...


----------



## Gismoblabla (28. Oktober 2003)

*Ihr seid wohl irre...*

DAGEGEN


----------



## FullControl (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin auch gegen Handyspiele in der PC-Games. Falls PC Games Handyspiele in Heft nimmt, werde ich dieses Magazin sicherlich nicht mehr kaufen. PC Games soll auch nur für PC Gamer sein.


----------



## Horatio (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]
> Mir hat die PCGames ehrlich gesagt jetzt schon einen zu grossen
> Hardwareteil (dafür gibts ja die PCGH, so what) mit immer den
> gleichen, drögen Graka- oder Bildschirm-Vergleichen, wenn nu auch
> ...



Das geht mir ähnlich, wobei ich verstehen und akzeptieren kann, dass es PCGames-Leser gibt, die Hardware-interessiert sind - und die sollen auch solche Sachen bekommen.
Zurück zu den Handys:
Wenn ich mir mal ein kurzes Zwischenfazit erlauben darf:
Eine absolute Minderheit hat an Handy-Spielen Interesse und noch wenigere wollen Berichte dazu in der PCGames sehen.
Und: mal ehrlich liebe Redaktion, Ihr habt doch selbst keinen Bock auf diesen Teenie-Schrott auf C64-Niveau. Und eigentlich seit Ihr jetzt ganz schön stolz, dass Ihr so tolle Leser habt, die Eure Meinung nahezu geschlossen teilen, oder nicht?
Ach, wir sind schon super! 
Horatio


----------



## diabolix (28. Oktober 2003)

Nein !!!
Handyspiele gehören nicht in die PC Games.


----------



## diabolix (28. Oktober 2003)

Nein !!!
Handyspiele gehören nicht in die PC Games.


----------



## Legolas23 (28. Oktober 2003)

Ein ganz großes NEIN kommt auch von mir.
Handy und PC Spiele kann und will ich nicht vereinbaren können. Das passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## badboy_olli (28. Oktober 2003)

ich bin auch dagegen,
schließlich kauf ich mir die PCG seit jahren damit ich auch über PC Spiele informiert werde.
Es gibt schon genug andere Magazine die über jeden misst berichten, auch wenn ich das N-Gage garnicht mal so schlecht finde.
Zudem gibts ja das internet, nen kollege hat da auch ne echt gute site zu http://www.n-game.de
also bitte beschränkt euch auf PC Games!!!!!!!


----------



## MoS (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 19:23 schrieb Stadler:[/l]
> Nein. Es heißt doch PC Games, oder nicht? Wenn schon abgelehnt wird, Linux zu fördern, weiß ich nicht, wie man überhaupt auf diese Idee kommen kann.



Wozu gibt es bitte Handyzeitschriften?? Solln die sowas doch testen wenn sie unbedingt Handyspiele haben wollen!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (28. Oktober 2003)

> Ich habe schon öfters von einem Spiel "geträumt", dass z.B. beides unterstützt:



The dream is already a reality: Der Gamecube bietet bereits mehrere Spiele, bei denen du mit einem Gameboy-Advance zusätzliche Features freischalten, bzw. erspielen kannst. Metroid Prime/Metroid Fusion, Zelda etc. Auch Sony dürfte mit seinem Handheld sicher ähnliches planen. Die Idee an sich ist sowieso nicht von schlechten Eltern, bei Handy-(PC-)Spielen aber bislang noch reine Zukunftsmusik.

"Online with the trend" sollte man zwar IMO schon sein, allerdings interessieren mich die derzeitigen Handy-Games irgendwie nicht die Bohne. Und überhaupt: Könntet ihr den Platz nicht sinnvoller nutzen - für längere Reviews beispielsweise? 

Just my two underpants,
Spider

----------------------------------------------------
_It's been a bad day
Please don't take a picture (of me)
R.E.M._


----------



## fireblader (28. Oktober 2003)

Name: PC-Games
Bis jetzt war der Name Programm. Wurde bei Euch auch immer wieder betont, wenn es darum ging Spiele für den Mac zu testen.

Wenn Ihr unbedingt Handy-Spiele testen wollt, Gründet die Handy-Games oder Internationaler Mobil- Games.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2003)

*Handy-Spiele in PC Games wären eine Farce...*

da ja desöfteren zB bei RR's kolumne fragen zu konsolen und MAC abgeblockt wurden nach dem motto "hey, wir sind die *PC*games!!!" wäre es eine absolute farce, wenn man nun plötzlich handyspiele testen würde...


----------



## UltimateSoldier (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
Ich bin auch dagegen.
ALSO NEIN!!
MFG
U@W


----------



## NickMason (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 28.10.03 um 09:11 schrieb arag0n:[/l]
> Mann Mann Mann was ist denn mit euch los. Ihr seid ja zum Teil alle so stur und nehmt mir meine PC Games nicht weg, da steht nämlich PC Games drauf und nicht HANDY Games. Es redet hier keiner davon die Zeitschrift in eine andere Richtung zu bewegen.


fürchte ich schon...


> Und die Leute die hier Argumente bringen, wie
> - das spiele ich lieber C & C als mich vor mein blödes Handy zu setzen
> dem kann man nur sagen, sag mal du hast es echt nicht verstanden.


Hä? Was man lieber spielt, hat doch damit gar nix zu tun... manchmal spiel ich lieber Gitarre als Computer; sollen deshalb neue Gibson-Angebote in die PCG?


> Warum will die PC Games vielleicht eine Seite mit Handyspielen reinnehmen und nicht nur N-Gage spiele.
> 
> 1. Ein Handy hat in unserer Generation jeder [...]


Das stimmt nicht.


> 2. Geht es ja auch darum, dass man mit dem Handy mal zwischendurch spielt, wenn vielleicht jugendliche auf dem Bus warten, oder ich zum Beispiel mit meiner Frau einkaufen bin ( das kann dauern   )


Aha, alles was zu zwischendurch machst, muss in die PCG... naja im Ernst, das blick ich ned, was Du meinst...


> 3. Was heisst hier, das hat da nichts zu suchen, ich brauche bloss die aktuelle PC Games aufschlagen und entdecke min. 10 Sachen, die da eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben, wie zum Beispiel der neue MP 3 Player. Da könnte ich ja auch wie die sturen hier sagen, was soll ich denn damit, ich höre lieber MP3 über meine Anlge mit fetten Bass als über so einen Stick. [...]


MP3-Sticks & Co. sind Computerhardware. Sicher hat sowas nicht unbedingt was in der Games zu tun, aber man findet sowas ja auch nur sehr selten. Über was wir reden, ist eine feste Handy-Rubrik! Das ist ja wohl was anderes (btw: imho gehören MP3-Player auch nicht unbedingt rein!)


> Wir haben hier bei uns ( Deutschland ) eine Mentalität angenommen, die mir zum Teil sauer aufstösst, die man auch bis hier ins Forum verfolgen kann und dass ist das unentschlossene gegenüber neuem
> und das totale fertigmachen wenn einer anderer Meinung ist.


Breite Ablehnung ist Unentschlossenheit? Hm eher das Gegenteil...
Du weißt nicht, was total fertigmachen heißt  Also bis jetzt geht das hier doch sehr zivilisiert ab. Oder?
Lustig ist auch, Computerusern Ablehnung gegenüber Innovationen vorzuwerfen...


> Mal schaun, was gleich davon zutrifft
> 
> Gruss


Yo, mal schaun... Gruß zurück


----------



## foofi (28. Oktober 2003)

Sehr geehrte Frau Maueröder,

ich habe selber ein Nokia Ngage und kaufe die PC Games schon seit sehr vielen Jahren.

Ich finde nicht dass man Spiele für andere Systeme ausser die für den PC auf der PCGames testen, oder Demo u. Shareware auf CD/DVD pressen solle.

Eine reine PC Zeitschrift sollte nicht die Form verändern. Es geht hier um Prinzipien.

Warum bringt ihre Redaktion nicht eine zweite Zeitschrift mit dem Titel: Mobile Games (oder so..)

Das ist doch perfekt.

Für ca 2 Euro mit 15 Seiten ´für die Software und 5 Seiten Hardware.

Die Software solle kompatible zu Microsoft und Linux sein.

Denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## skipper87 (28. Oktober 2003)

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt sage ich ganz klar nein!!!
In ein paar Jahren vielleicht, aber..


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (28. Oktober 2003)

*AW: Handy-Spiele in PC Games wären eine Farce...*



> [l]am 28.10.03 um 12:10 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> da ja desöfteren zB bei RR's kolumne fragen zu konsolen und MAC abgeblockt wurden nach dem motto "hey, wir sind die PCgames!!!" wäre es eine absolute farce, wenn man nun plötzlich handyspiele testen würde...


Genau!
VIelleicht ist die Aktion hier ein Teil der N-Gage-Werbekampagne, da man mit der PCGames ein affines Umfeld (Zocker) mit einer nicht unbeträchtlichen Reichweite hat.
So ein Handy zum Zocken ist eher gekauft als ein MAC, wenn man schon einen PC hat, PC-Spiele spielt und PCGames liest.

Ausserdem sind mir die Reviews der Spielemags eh schon viel zu kurz. Vmtl muss man dann zum Unterbringen der Handyspieleseiten nochmal die eine oder andere Reviewseite unter den Tisch fallen lassen.

Ich kann's ehrlich auch nicht verstehen, wieso man diesen Handyspiele-Kram unterstüzt. zB dieses N-Gage-Ding ist weder vernünftig zum Telefonieren (gross und klobig; haltet euch mal eine VHS-Kassette ans Ohr und tut so, als würdet ihr telefonieren -- sieht albern aus? jo *g*) noch zum Spielen geeignet (im Vergleich zum Gameboy viel zu kleiner Bildschirm und ruckelige Grafik).




> [l]Tom_Borovskis schrieb mal irgendwann:[/l]
> Ich habe schon öfters von einem Spiel "geträumt", dass z.B. beides unterstützt:
> Du zockst dabei am PC - und wenn Du wirklich unbedingt mal das Haus verlassen musst, nimmst Du Dein Handy mit ud zockst da eine abgespeckte Version bzw. irgend einen Subgame in der U-Bahn weiter. Oder Du kannst Dir z.B. per SMS Charaktere austauschen und daheim dann in das Spiel einfügen, etc...


Puh, was für ein Alptraum.


----------



## SHK (28. Oktober 2003)

Ihr seid so Vollidioten! Zuerst die Leute beschimpfen, weil sie fragen, warum ihr keine Mac-Spiele bewertet, und dann sowas!

Ich bin SEHR ENTTÄUSCHT!!! >


----------



## vadasz (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 28.10.03 um 13:33 schrieb SHK:[/l]
> Ihr seid so Vollidioten! Zuerst die Leute beschimpfen, weil sie fragen, warum ihr keine Mac-Spiele bewertet, und dann sowas!
> 
> Ich bin SEHR ENTTÄUSCHT!!! >



omg.
1. Hat PC Games soweit ich weiß nie irgendwelche Leute beschimpft weil sie wegen mac spielen gefragt haben, sie haben sie nur darauf hingewiesen, dass es *PC* Games heißt und nicht *MAC* Games. Und zum zweiten sind das ganz andere Verhältnisse. Ich mein wer spielt denn auf nem Mac. Ich persönlich kenne keinen der überhaupt einen besitzt. Natürlich gibt es ausnahmen aber in diesem Falle kaum. Handy Spiele sind dagegen groß im kommen. Alle Handy-Hersteller bauen zig Handytypen die (teilweise fast nur) fürs Spielen ausgelegt sind. Und Handys stehen ähnlich da wie PC`s: fast alle haben ein Handy/PC, kaum einer hat nen Palm (oder wat weiß ich was es da noch gibt)/MAC.
Von daher is das ja wohl mehr als offentsichtlich warum das jetzt auch evtl mit eingebracht werden soll...

greetz


----------



## Solon25 (28. Oktober 2003)

*AW: Handy-Spiele in PC Games wären eine Farce...*



> [l]Tom_Borovskis schrieb mal irgendwann:[/l]
> Ich habe schon öfters von einem Spiel "geträumt", dass z.B. beides unterstützt:
> Du zockst dabei am PC - und wenn Du wirklich unbedingt mal das Haus verlassen musst, nimmst Du Dein Handy mit ud zockst da eine abgespeckte Version bzw. irgend einen Subgame in der U-Bahn weiter. Oder Du kannst Dir z.B. per SMS Charaktere austauschen und daheim dann in das Spiel einfügen, etc...



Tjo, kann ich mit der Dreamcast Speicherkarte. Die hat ja ein Display, da lade ich dann z.B. Le Mans 24 oder ein RPG rauf und werte unterwegs die Charas oder den Fahrer auf. Gibt nette Bonus Items darüber freizuspielen die man dann ins eigentliche Spiel hochladen kann. Wie man sieht, gibt es dass schon, man muss es nur wissen... 

Mag schon immer die Berichte zu Handygames bei GIGA GAMES nicht, in der PC Games noch weniger...

Gruß Solon


----------



## DarthMario (28. Oktober 2003)

> Handy Spiele sind dagegen groß im kommen. Alle Handy-Hersteller bauen zig Handytypen die (teilweise fast nur) fürs Spielen ausgelegt sind.



Stimmt Handy Games sind groß im kommen. Allerdings glaub ich irgendwie nicht, dass es eine wirklich große Zielgruppen Überschneidung von Handy Games und PC Games gibt. Auch wenn hier einige dran interessiert sind.

Ich kenne Leute, die Handy Games spielen (und zwar wirklich oft) - wenn man ihnen sagt, dass  es auf PC oder Konsolen spiele gibt, die viel besser sind, interessiert sie das garnicht.  Und genausowenig interessiert es mich, auf einem Handy zu spielen.Solche "Minispielchen" wie für Handys gibts ja fürn pc auch zu hauf als freeware,  shareware oder was auch immer, darüber wird ja in den Mags auch nicht geschrieben *g* 

Und zu Handys wie dem N-Gage, naja wers mag, mir sind da die Spiele für das was geboten wird viel zu teuer ,da kauf ich lieber ein PC oder Konsolen Spiel.


----------



## Toost (28. Oktober 2003)

Es mögen vielleicht sehr viele Leute heutzutage Handys haben, aber die Frage ist, wer auch damit spielt. Genauso könnte ich behaupten, alle haben PCs und somit müssen Linux-spiele getestet werden. Da wäre die Frage auch, wer Linux überhaupt hat.
Ein Handy zu besitzen heißt nicht, Spiele dafür zu wollen. Ich persönlich kenne niemanden, den Handyspiele interessieren. Das ist sicher eine Ausnahme, aber ich betrachte Handyspiele nicht gerade als "groß im Kommen".
Vom PC ist man doch wirklich Besseres gewohnt. Ich kaufe mir auch kein Notebook, weil ich dann die tollen Spiele unterwegs spielen kann, denn die Steuerung wäre dann zumindest für Shooter nicht zu gebrauchen. Genauso kaufe ich mir keine Handyspiele, weil mir die Qualität zu schlecht, die Steuerung zu mies, der Preis zu hoch ist etc. Das Ganze ist doch wirklich eine kleine Nische am Rande des Markts. Die Zielgruppe dürften zum Großteil Jugendliche sein, die solche Handygames eher zu anderen Zwecken als dem Spielspaß geschenkt bekommen wollen, wenn ihr versteht. 
Und ich benutze auch WAP und Ähnliches nicht. Ich hab eben Internet am PC. WAs soll ich damit auf dem Handy? Mir käme höchstens Fußball-Ergebnisse abfragen in den Sinn, wenn man mal am Ende der Welt unterwegs sein sollte. Aber das ist es mir nicht wert. Das soll widerum nicht heißen, dass ich gegen solche Technologien bin. Natürlich gibt es Menschen, denen das sehr nützlich ist, aber wie viele denn?
Wenn Nintendo einen neuen Gameboy bringt, mit dem man telefonieren kann, interessiert das auch keine Sau (außer die erwähnten Kiddies). Anders herum, ein Handy, mit dem man angeblich anspruchsvoll spielen kann, und schon wird groß Trubel gemacht.
Sind wir so süchtig, dass wir neben dem Spielen am PC (das wir wohl tun, da wir uns hier bei der PCG befinden) auch unterwegs und sonstwo zocken müssen? Ich glaube nicht.

Zudem stelle ich es mir auch schön vor, das Handy an den PC zu koppeln, Daten auszutauschen, Adressen zu verwalten.. Aber das hat auch nichts in der PCG zu suchen. Die besagten MP3-Player-Tests interessieren mich auch wenig, von daher kann man die auch nicht für eine Handyrubrik sprechen lassen.

Meinetwegen kann gelegentlich mal bei allgemein interessanten Neuerungen ein oder zwei Seiten erklärt werden, wie man z.B. sein Handy mit dem PC verkabelt, aber das ist auch schon wieder eine umstrittene Geschichte, von daher auch egal. Aber nichts Regelmäßiges bitte.

Also kurz zusammengefasst: Es interessiert keinen.


----------



## Muradin_Bronzebeard (28. Oktober 2003)

Falls meine ANtwort nicht in den insgesamt 115 untergehen sollte: Nein. 
Die Begründungen stehen ja alle seitenweise zuvor *g*.
PC bleibt PC, basta. Und wer kauft sich schon so einen teueren Elektronikschrott?! bzw die teure Software!


----------



## Phade (28. Oktober 2003)

Mh, ich freue mich ja wirklich, dass hier so viele Menschen, die meine Meinung teilen, so wohlformulierte Texte abgeben. Das zeigt doch, dass ihnen die PCG wirklich wichtig ist!
Was mich stört ist das scheinbare Desinteresse an unserer Meinung!
Redakteure, stellt euch doch mal bitte den Argumenten! Der Kommentar von Thomas Borovskis ist mittlerweile schon "unaktuell" und wurde schon fachmännisch in seine Einzelteile zerlegt und argumentativ vernichtet 
Also, liebe Redaktion: zeigt uns, dass ihr mitlest und schreibt mal eine Stellungnahme!!


----------



## kay2 (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 28.10.03 um 16:02 schrieb Phade:[/l]
> Mh, ich freue mich ja wirklich, dass hier so viele Menschen, die meine Meinung teilen, so wohlformulierte Texte abgeben. Das zeigt doch, dass ihnen die PCG wirklich wichtig ist!
> Was mich stört ist das scheinbare Desinteresse an unserer Meinung!
> Redakteure, stellt euch doch mal bitte den Argumenten! Der Kommentar von Thomas Borovskis ist mittlerweile schon "unaktuell" und wurde schon fachmännisch in seine Einzelteile zerlegt und argumentativ vernichtet
> Also, liebe Redaktion: zeigt uns, dass ihr mitlest und schreibt mal eine Stellungnahme!!




liebe redaktion, ich denke das mittlerweile klar wird das die überwiegende (erdrückende) mehrheit gegn einen handy spiele teil in der pcgames ist. die gründe wurden ja schon oft genug erläutert.
ich will mich hier auch nicht wiederholen. also sehts ein: die leserschaft möchte keinen handy teil in der pcgames


----------



## Cyborg200X (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe jetzt schon seit vielen Jahren das PC-Games Abo und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden, deshalb sage ich nur:
Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten !
also definitiv NEIN
Bitte werdet nicht zu einem "Wir machen alles Magazin"

regards
Cyborg200x


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (28. Oktober 2003)

> liebe redaktion, ich denke das mittlerweile klar wird das die überwiegende (erdrückende) mehrheit gegn einen handy spiele teil in der pcgames ist. die gründe wurden ja schon oft genug erläutert.
> ich will mich hier auch nicht wiederholen. also sehts ein: die leserschaft möchte keinen handy teil in der pcgames



Ich würd auch lieber drauf verzichten.


----------



## wtk (28. Oktober 2003)

Definitiv Nein.
Die PcGames ist ein Magazin für PC Spiele. Das war sie und das soll sie auch bleiben. Wenn ihnen soviel daran liegt, kann der Computec Verlag ja eine Extra zeitschrift dafür rausbringen. *lol*


----------



## kommando (28. Oktober 2003)

Nein BITTE BITTE nicht. Eure Leserschaft besteht nicht nur aus Handy-Kiddies. 
btw: PCGames ist das Motto darum kaufe ich das Teil.


----------



## Petsch (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 28.10.03 um 17:56 schrieb kommando:[/l]
> Nein BITTE BITTE nicht. Eure Leserschaft besteht nicht nur aus Handy-Kiddies.
> btw: PCGames ist das Motto darum kaufe ich das Teil.



Eben der Meinung schließe ich mich voll an. Ich kaufe auch nur die PC Games weil sie !!! PC !!! Games heisst.

Also wie gesagt ich fände es besser wenn man auf so was verzichtet


----------



## BitByter (28. Oktober 2003)

dagegen(und das werd ich auch noch an die lustige mail addi schreiben!) aus den gesagten gründen (PC halt...) dazu kommt:
es gibt schon jetzt einige sachen die mich nicht interessieren, aber das ist okay, wenn jetzt auch noch sowas dazu kommt wäre es echt zu schade! ich bin auch dagegen, das sowas auf der hp behandelt wird, immerhin bezahl ich mit meinem abo auch die hp (indirekt) aber wirklich verhindern werde ich DAS wohl nicht können...
zu dem argument von vor 3 oder 7 seiten, es seien auch mp3-stick-tests in der pcgames: richtig, aber da wurde auch keine abstimmung angeleiert...! ich könnte darauf gut verzichen (auf die mp3's)

natürlich gibts genug leute die eine andere meinung zu handyspielen haben, das hat imho auch nix mit wenig innovativ oder neuer technik gegenüber unaufgeschlossen zu tun... ich interessiere mich dafür, aber deswegen kaufe ich mir keine pc-spiele-zeitschrift! sondern wegen der spiele und was direkt damit zusammenhängt... das tut nun mal weder ein handy noch ein mac (auch wenn ich mac-fan bin, selbst einen besitze [neben dem pc, der mac ist etwas älter]) und damit jeden tag beruflich zu tun habe!
zu linux: ich muss keinen linuxteil haben, ich kann mit linux nicht umgehen, es ist mir nicht kompatibel genug usw. das ist wieder der alte sprcuh: wenns alle nutzen würden... tuns aber nicht und deswegen müssen wir uns mit windoof zufrieden geben...

und jetzt schreib ich ne e-mail...



@toost: kennste esther, waynes schwester??? *lol*


----------



## Nightbird (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich erinner mich noch dunkel an den Kommentar "die Zeitung heißt PC Games und da werden keine Konsolen behandelt auch nicht die X-Box" Getreu nach dem Motto bitte ich auch die Handyspiele zu verbannen!

Vielen Dank


----------



## aventaurus (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin auch für ein NEIN! und schließe mich der doch eindeutigen Meinung her an.

Die PC Games hatte sich immer schon auf die Fahne geschrieben, ausschließlich PC-Spiele zu testen und bewust die Konsolenspiele ausgeschlossen. Warum sollte das nicht auch für die Handy-Spiele gelten? Bringt das wirklich soviel Geld ein, dass sich die Redaktion Gedanken macht, ihren Prinzipien untreu zu werden?

Ich find den aktuellen Artikell in der PC Games recht unpassend darüber und wirkich fehl am Platz. Die PCG sollte sich immer noch auf die Fahne schreiben "Der Name ist Programm"! 

So far,


----------



## Bigking (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 28.10.03 um 18:57 schrieb aventaurus:[/l]
> Ich bin auch für ein NEIN! und schließe mich der doch eindeutigen Meinung her an.
> 
> Die PC Games hatte sich immer schon auf die Fahne geschrieben, ausschließlich PC-Spiele zu testen und bewust die Konsolenspiele ausgeschlossen. Warum sollte das nicht auch für die Handy-Spiele gelten? Bringt das wirklich soviel Geld ein, dass sich die Redaktion Gedanken macht, ihren Prinzipien untreu zu werden?
> ...



Ich bin wirklich froh das die meinung hier so einhellig ausfällt, ich hoffe es fällt PC Games dann nicht ganz so schwer die konsequenzen zu ziehen.


----------



## dBenzhuser (28. Oktober 2003)

*Nö*

Die ganzen Texte hab ich mir nicht durchgelesen, egal.
PCGames sollte "PC" Games bleiben.

Für Handyspiele gibts andere "tolle" Magazine wie Screenfun oder ComputerBild Spiele.

Wenn ihr wirklich erweitern wollt, dann mit einem Hinweis ob das ein oder andere Spiel auch für Linux zu haben ist. Das läuft zumindest auf PCs.


----------



## Basty_B (28. Oktober 2003)

da habt ihr alle völlig recht ... 
in einem magazin (wo der name gesetz ist) muss alles auch gut zusammenpassen _z.B.: samrtphones und PDA'S_ 
aber doch nicht *PC- mit Handyspielen *


----------



## Dauerstudent (28. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## MegaBauer (28. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 28.10.03 um 09:11 schrieb arag0n:[/l]
> 1. Ein Handy hat in unserer Generation jeder, was man nicht von Konsolen sagen kann, deswegen zieht auch das Argument nicht, mit dann kann auch Linux und Mac und das und das und das rein.


Linux ist PC! Nicht jeder PC muss gleich ein OS von Microschei* haben, auch wenn es leider eine Firma geschafft hat sich auf dem PC ein Mnopol zu erarbeiten, muss man trotzdem und sogar darum nach alternativen gucken (sonst muss manfür ein OS bald noch mehr blechen als ohnehin schon. Windoof kostes ca 100, Linux gar nix (jeweils ohne Support)).
DANKE


----------



## Darkjumper (28. Oktober 2003)

*Dafür!*

Ne kleine Rubrik von 2 Seiten fänd ich ganz gut. Der Titel der Zeitschrift sollte doch nicht hinderlich sein mal nen bissel über Handyspiele zu schreiben. Ein Handy hat doch eigentlich auch jeder der nen Pc hat und weil ich Spiele auf dem Pc geil find, hab ich auch nix dagegen mal nen cooles  Spiel auf dem Handy zu spielen wenn ich unterwegs bin...


----------



## Pansenkiller (28. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin gegen berichte über Handy spiele da sie mich ni9cht die Bohne interesieren. Mein Hobby ist PC spielen. Ich will keine Brichte über X-Box-, PS 2-, Game Cube-, Game Boy- und schon dreimal keine Berichte über Handy spiele.
Ich glabe meine Meinung ist deutlich geworden.


----------



## DarthMario (28. Oktober 2003)

*AW: Dafür!*



> [l]am 28.10.03 um 19:55 schrieb Darkjumper:[/l]
> Ne kleine Rubrik von 2 Seiten fänd ich ganz gut. Der Titel der Zeitschrift sollte doch nicht hinderlich sein mal nen bissel über Handyspiele zu schreiben.



Ich glaub den meisten leuten gehts eh nicht um den Titel der Zeitschrift, sondern einfach um die tatsache, das sie gern was über PC Spiele lesen wollen und zwar soviel wie möglich. Je mehr sachen drinen stehen die uninteressant für einen sind, desto uninteressanter wird es dann die zeitschrift zu kaufen -> was dann früher oder später zu obeflächlichen zeitschriften führt die themen nur noch kurz behandeln. Ich weiß, dass es sich "nur um 2 seiten" handelt, und das handy spiele keinem weh tun. Aber tatsache ist, mich interessieren sie nicht und schon garnicht in einer PC Zeitschrift, wenn ich was über handys wissen will kauf ich eine zeitschrift darüber.

Es geht einfach auch um den wert, je mehr in an einem Mag lesen kann, desto mehr bekomm ich für mein geld - wenn ich dann zig rubriken hab die mich nicht interessieren wird irgendwas das magazin ganz überflüssig. Außerdem sind die tests oft eh nicht detailiert genug, und wenn zb wegen der 2 seiten handy der ut2004 test statt 6 nur 4 seiten hat, wäre das imo zuviel geopfert.


----------



## AndreasE (28. Oktober 2003)

*AW: Eindeutig dagegen!!!*



> [l]am 28.10.03 um 21:20 schrieb DarthMario:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 28.10.03 um 19:55 schrieb Darkjumper:[/l]
> ...




Ich bin dagegen, weil die Zeitschrift (PC-Games) selbst mal auf Anfrage eines Lesers "Warum keine Mac-Spiele in der Zeitschrift abgedruckt werden" mit NEIN beantwortet und die Begründung war: "Der Titel unserer Zeitschrift ist ´Pc Games` und nicht Mac-Games also testen wir Pc-Spiele"
Es wäre unfähr jetzt Spiele für Handys zu testen. Und außerdem geht dieses Handy gesülz auf MTV, VIVA & Co. einem schon auf den Sack und wenn man jetzt auch noch ihn seiner Lieblingszeitschrift (Die man liest um in die Welt des Pc´s auzutauchen) so was sich duchlesen muss würd man doch das kotzen kriegen. Meine Meinung


----------



## AnchoraX (28. Oktober 2003)

Zu den Handy Games! Absolut Nein! Wie Rossi und auch Fränkel bei der Action immer wieder an Leserbriefschreiber geantwortet haben habt ihr das PC schon im Titel und könntet deswegen keine Berichte über Mac, Amiga, usw. bringen! Es gibt Zeitschriften die verschiedene eigentlich fremde Rubriken in ihr Heft aufnehmen. Was meiner Meinung nach unsinnig ist! Dadurch kommt es immer zu unübersichtlichkeit! Das eigentliche (PC Spiele) kommt dadurch weniger zum Zuge! Ich kaufe die PC Games nun seit 97 und bin bisher immer froh gewesen das ihr nicht über andere Plattformen berichtet sondern euch auf das wesentliche konzentriert! Computec soll halt ein neues Label aufbauen (Handy Games  ! Da weiß dann der Käufer was ihn erwartet und deshalb kauft er diese auch! Kein Kunde wird sich die Games kaufen um über Handy Spiele etwas zu lesen! Ihr könntet aber die Rubrik vor 10 Jahren einführen! Etwas über die Geschichte der Games finde ich immer interresant! Ein bisschen Nostalgie tut doch gut! Populus, Lemmings, Prince of Persia etc. wer hat das nicht geliebt! Bevor Handys bitte das! Ein einmaliger Artikel wie in der Action ist ok mehr muß aber nicht sein! Über den Tellerrand gucken ist ok zwischen zwei Tellern zu balancieren nicht!


----------



## vomTann (29. Oktober 2003)

Meine Meinung ist kurz und bündig: Für Handyspiele in einer PC- Zeitschrift bezahle ich nicht. Sollte dieser Unfug eingeführt werden, ist die Kündigung meines Abos am selben Tag draußen.


----------



## NeCron_86 (29. Oktober 2003)

es wurde zwar schon mehr als oft gesagt aber auch hier meine meinung ein klares nein
handyspiele sind sowieso grottenschlecht


----------



## Wussler (29. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## Thunderhawk (29. Oktober 2003)

Von mir aus kanns ne "handy games" geben aber in der pcgames hat der mist nichts zu suchen.


----------



## spassiger (29. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 29.10.03 um 09:44 schrieb vomTann:[/l]
> Meine Meinung ist kurz und bündig: Für Handyspiele in einer PC- Zeitschrift bezahle ich nicht. Sollte dieser Unfug eingeführt werden, ist die Kündigung meines Abos am selben Tag draußen.


So brutal würde ich's zwar nicht durchziehen, aber ich bin auch klar dagegen. Ich habe nicht mal ein Handy und auch sonst interessiert es mich kein bißchen. Wer unbedingt Handy-Games getestet haben will, soll eben GIGA GAMES (genauer hier: http://www1.giga.de/gigagames/channel_framesets/index_mobile/0,3656,,00.html ) schauen, die machen den Handy-Hype ja mit.


----------



## GUFCryptkeeper (29. Oktober 2003)

Denke solange keine Handy Spiele rauskommen die den Namen Spiel wirklich, verdienen sollten Handyspiele vielleicht was für Konsolenmagazine sein, aber ganz bestimmt nicht für PC Zeitschriften...
Alle halbe Jahr mal ein Special wegen meiner... eine ständige Rubrik - NEIN !


----------



## satchmo (29. Oktober 2003)

wenn ich mich nicht täusche heißt die besagte Zeitschrift "PCGames".
Frage mich warum darin Handy Spiele vorgestellt werden sollen. Am Ende noch zu ungunsten irgendeiner Stammrubrik? Nein, bitte nicht!
Konsolen sind auch beliebt und haben korrekter Weise keinen Platz in der PCGames. 
Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten


----------



## Phlibbo (29. Oktober 2003)

Ganz klar: NEIN!  Die Gründe wurden alle schon gennant.


----------



## Prollack (29. Oktober 2003)

ich möchte sagen bitte keine handyspiele- eher playstation & xbox & GC
vielen dank

immer nur das beste bitte


----------



## guenny (29. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 29.10.03 um 18:22 schrieb Prollack:[/l]
> ich möchte sagen bitte keine handyspiele- eher playstation & xbox & GC
> vielen dank
> 
> immer nur das beste bitte



Ja genau ... und Auto-Tests und Reise-Berichte, Plattenkritiken, Konzert-Rezensionen, alles alles wollen wir haben ... in der PCG.

Wozu überhaupt die Umfrage ... im aktuellen Heft isses ja schon drin.
Furchtbar, grauenhaft ... schade um's Papier.


----------



## Andraax (29. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ein Handy mal vergleichbare Leistungen wie ein Laptop bringt, dann vielleicht... also nicht in den nächsten 5 Jahren. ;-P

Mal im Ernst: PC-Games hat für meinen Begriff nix mit Handhelds, PDA oder Handys zu tun.

Übrigens würde ich mir mehr News und Tipps zu MMORPGs wie DAoC, Shadowbane, Horizons, EQ2, Dragon Empires, SWG, etc. wünschen. Bisher wurde nur ausführlich in mehreren Artikeln über WoW geschrieben (Blizzard ist zwar klasse, aber nicht der einzige gute Hersteller).


----------



## Ironhorse (29. Oktober 2003)

Ja, ich bin dafür, dagegen zu sein.
Handy Spiele haben aus den schon genannten Gründen keinen Platz in unserer Zeitschrift.


----------



## Warlord18 (29. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## Ironhorse (29. Oktober 2003)

Ja, ich bin dafür, dagegen zu sein.
Handy Spiele haben aus den schon genannten Gründen keinen Platz in unserer Zeitschrift.


----------



## MWF (29. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## Canardo (29. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 19:57 schrieb Atropa:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 27.10.03 um 19:30 schrieb BurningCat:[/l]
> ...



Hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Ach Petra, solltest du dies lesen schreib doch nen kurzen Artikel in dem du vorschlägst Burning Cats Vorhaut aussen an die Haustür zu nageln. Mal gucken ob er eine, dir widersprechende, Haltung an den Tag legt 

Und zu den Handygames: Warum nicht auch über den Gameboy? Ist genauso unsinnig. Aber das schreib ich ja eh nicht als einziger......


----------



## Bigking (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Thomas :

Du sagtest ja einige hier würden mit Scheuklappen vor den augen rumlaufen, in dem zusammenhang das der PC damals zb. von den Amiga Usern nicht ernstgenommen wurde.

Ich denke bei der Handy Rubrik ist es eher genau anders herum.

Das Handy als Spieleplattform ist so eigenständig (wenn auch eher für kleinere Spielchen (Bei allen Handys ausser N-Gage ja auch wegen dem begrenzten Speicherplatz (Notiz an mich selbst : weniger klammern setzen))) das es eben in einer PC Spielezeitschrift keine eigene Rubrik verdient hat sondern eher in einem Handy Fachmagazin, bzw. in naher zukunft ein komplett eigenes Magazin.

Aber auf der Website würde ich soetwas schon begrüßen, da diese sowieso viel flexibler von der Inhaltsgestaltung ist und solch ein Bonus-Service natürlich nicht schaden kann


----------



## Tommy07 (29. Oktober 2003)

[/quote] Definitiv Nein, da es zur Zeit noch sehr wenige gibt die ein spieltaugliches Handy haben


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (29. Oktober 2003)

bekommen wir das jetzt jeden tag in den news zu lesen?


----------



## crivitz (29. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 29.10.03 um 21:10 schrieb BLACKDIMMU:[/l]
> bekommen wir das jetzt jeden tag in den news zu lesen?



gute frage gehen euch die themen aus oder was ?


----------



## Jerec (29. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## Phade (29. Oktober 2003)

mir ist da gerade was aufgefallen:
Bei dem zitierten "Blick über den Tellerrand", handelt es sich nicht dabei um eine Rubrik in der Gamestar, in der Konsolenspiele "getestet" werden?!

Hat die PCG vielleicht Angst, den "Anschluss" zu verlieren und deshalb diesen Unsinn zu kopieren?

Dabei fällt mir noch mehr auf: Die Redaktion hat sich immer noch nicht (also seit 2 Tagen) wieder zu Wort gemeldet. Sind die Argumente ausgegangen? 
ach ja, ein zweites Mal ein klares "Nein" von mir


----------



## Bigmin (29. Oktober 2003)

*Nein danke*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich über Handy-Spiele auch in anderen Magazinen informieren kann. Die PC Games soll dem Namen weiterhin gerecht werden und sich lieber noch mehr auf die PC Games konzentrieren.

PS: Habt ihr Redakteure schon Langeweile, dass ihr euch schon in andere Bereiche ausdehnt? 
Armin


----------



## go-liath (30. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## wOtA (30. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## DonBarcal (30. Oktober 2003)

Hilfe! Bloß keine Handygames! So ein Bereich hatte mich schon bei Giga-Games aufgeregt.


----------



## psymaster (30. Oktober 2003)

Zu handyspielen sag ich nein danke schon wegen des namens ich will über pc spiele informiert werden zum beispiel firewarrior das ich mir gekauft hab ... nie wieder sag ich.


----------



## terrorernie (30. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## cihanb (30. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## DarthMario (30. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 29.10.03 um 21:58 schrieb Phade:[/l]
> mir ist da gerade was aufgefallen:
> Bei dem zitierten "Blick über den Tellerrand", handelt es sich nicht dabei um eine Rubrik in der Gamestar, in der Konsolenspiele "getestet" werden?!



In der Gamepro und in der Gamestar gibts so eine Rubrik wo in der Gamepro PC Tests und in der Gamestar Konsolentests drin sind.

Da auch dort sich die Leser aufgeregt haben haben sie erklärt, das es keine Rubrik des heftest ist, sondern eine 1 seitige Werbung für das jeweils andere Mag.


----------



## Toost (30. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 30.10.03 um 12:07 schrieb DarthMario:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 29.10.03 um 21:58 schrieb Phade:[/l]
> ...



Bring' die Jungs und Mädels hier nicht auf dumme Gedanken, dafür scheinen sie im Moment etwas anfällig zu sein.


----------



## Abender (30. Oktober 2003)

Mein Interesse zu "Handy-Spielen" ist gleich NULL. Verschont uns bloß davor!


----------



## Firehand (30. Oktober 2003)

*Wat den dat?*

Was? Würg IHH Bah.
Ich Benutzte mein Handy als Handy: Telefonieren und ab und zu ne SMS schreiben.
Und genau so lese ich PC-Games weil ich mich über PC-Spiele und Themen Informieren möchte!
Da könnte man ja auch ne C64 Ecke aufmachen und da war die Grafik und bedienung schon besser.
Jetzt aber zum Handy selbst: Spielen auf nem Handy ist wie sich den Ar*** abwischen mit Schmirgelpapier (40er), das einem die Finger dabei nicht brechen ist alles!
Da wäre die Idee mit Linux schon besser weil das auf nem "PC" läuft.

Folgerung: NEIN KEINE HANDY-SPIELE IN PCGAMES! Basta!


----------



## Chicksaver (30. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 30.10.03 um 14:52 schrieb Toost:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 30.10.03 um 12:07 schrieb DarthMario:[/l]
> ...




Idee ist scheisse


----------



## Andro_Dawton (30. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 30.10.03 um 17:54 schrieb Abender:[/l]
> Mein Interesse zu "Handy-Spielen" ist gleich NULL. Verschont uns bloß davor!


Dem kann ich fast nichts mehr hinzufügen!

Ich habe mich SEHR DARÜBER GEÄRGERT (mit Absicht geschrien) als ich den Mist in der "PC" Games gefunden habe! So schafft ihr es locker  das ich das ABO kündige und ein anderes bestelle!
Wie kamt ihr auf die Hirnverbrannte Idee? Last mich raten: Es wurde euch vom Verlag vorgeschrieben?

edit: da fällt mir gerade noch was ein: Die n-gage Dinger sind gleich teuer wie PC Spiele! HALLO?


----------



## skater12345 (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin auch dafür!!!!!!!!!!!
Handygames sind COOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hausschaf (30. Oktober 2003)

bitte nicht!!! wer interessiert sich schon für handygames?!?


----------



## NIXPhil (30. Oktober 2003)

Bin auch DAGEGEN.
Handyspiele sind einfach nicht komplex genug für einen echten "Test".
Außer vielleicht die N-Gage Spiele, und das ist mehr mit einem GBA zu vergleichen also eine Konsole.


----------



## derBob (30. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt muss ich mir meine Äuglein aber schon mal genau reiben:ich lese jetzt den 4.Tag in Folge diesen Thread auf der Hauptseite der PC-Games.Und ich sehe ebenfalls zum 4.Mal in Folge,dass so ziemlich JEDER DAGEGEN ist.Liebe Frau Maueröder,lieber Christian:lasst die Sache einfach auf sich beruhen,dann passiert dem Image der PCG nichts!Ihr wolltet die Meinung der vulgus hören,jetzt kennt ihr sie.
Schön langsam wirds nervig und langweilig.

derBob


----------



## Charisma (30. Oktober 2003)

ich bin auch DAGEGEN.

Wer sich für Handyspiele interessiert, sollte sich solche MultiPlatform Zeitungen à la Bravo Screenfun kaufen, aber BITTE lasst die PC Games OHNE den Kram bestehen..


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 30.10.03 um 18:27 schrieb Andro_Dawton:[/l]
> edit: da fällt mir gerade noch was ein: Die n-gage Dinger sind gleich teuer wie PC Spiele! HALLO?



Wie war das noch die PC Spiele seien zu teuer im Vergleich zur gebotenen Leistung?


----------



## ottman (30. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## Loosa (30. Oktober 2003)

Mir wäre eine generelle Rubrik über Alternative Game Systeme lieber, als rein 'Handy Spiele'
Wenn Grafik, Sound, Spielspass+Idee von einem Game stimmen ist's mir egal ob es ein browser, flash, handy, konsole oder Schallplatten game ist. Dann will ich drüber lesen 

Nur über Handy Spiele zu berichten weil's halt jetzt immer mehr davon gibt find ich eher langweilig.


----------



## Yzi (30. Oktober 2003)

Abgesehen davon, dass PC-Games auch sonst immer auf seine namensbezogenen Verpflichtungen achtet, reichen diese Handyspiele vor allem in punkto Grafik und Spielprinzip noch lange nicht an moderne PC-Spiele heran.
PC-Games sollte sich also auch meiner Meinung nach auf das ultimative Spielesystem, den PC, beschränken. Kein anderes System kann in Grafik und Steuerung an ihn heranreichen und außerdem als Arbeitsplattform genutzt werden. Also bleiben Sie zuliebe der PC-Spieler bitte bei PC-Spielen.


----------



## Toost (30. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 30.10.03 um 19:41 schrieb derBob:[/l]
> Jetzt muss ich mir meine Äuglein aber schon mal genau reiben:ich lese jetzt den 4.Tag in Folge diesen Thread auf der Hauptseite der PC-Games.Und ich sehe ebenfalls zum 4.Mal in Folge,dass so ziemlich JEDER DAGEGEN ist.Liebe Frau Maueröder,lieber Christian:lasst die Sache einfach auf sich beruhen,dann passiert dem Image der PCG nichts!Ihr wolltet die Meinung der vulgus hören,jetzt kennt ihr sie.
> Schön langsam wirds nervig und langweilig.
> 
> derBob



Auch sehr lustig:
Im News-Archiv sind die Artikel der vorigen Tage nicht mehr zu finden. Beweisvernichtung? Ja, übertrieben.
Depri-Phase nach "Das Experiment" (TV) lässt mich überlegen, das Abo morgen zu kündigen, wenn die News nochmal auftaucht. Hört sich komisch an? Kaum mehr als die ganze Geschichte hier mittlerweile. Mission "Handy-Bashing" erfolgreich gelöst, keine Antwort seitens Redakteuren seit Trotzreaktion der Leser.
Getreu dem Motto "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist" ärgere ich mich bald genug über irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten hier und gebe mein Geld für andere Dinge aus.


----------



## martinius (30. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## Fireman_1977 (30. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 30.10.03 um 21:40 schrieb Yzi:[/l]
> Abgesehen davon, dass PC-Games auch sonst immer auf seine namensbezogenen Verpflichtungen achtet, reichen diese Handyspiele vor allem in punkto Grafik und Spielprinzip noch lange nicht an moderne PC-Spiele heran.
> PC-Games sollte sich also auch meiner Meinung nach auf das ultimative Spielesystem, den PC, beschränken. Kein anderes System kann in Grafik und Steuerung an ihn heranreichen und außerdem als Arbeitsplattform genutzt werden. Also bleiben Sie zuliebe der PC-Spieler bitte bei PC-Spielen.



du sagst es, schließlich lese ich die pc-games und nicht computerbild spiele oder so einen schrott. hier im auf der homepage kann ich allerdings ab und an mit einer news zu einem handygame leben, aber im heft will ich nichts lesen über handy spiele, sondern was über pc spiele lesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andi21EF (30. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## Sokraates (31. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 30.10.03 um 23:51 schrieb Andi21EF:[/l]
> 
> 
> meine email an PC Games:
> ...




Dem kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschließen. Dass die PC-Games mit einem Bericht zum N-Gage kurz über den Tellerrand guckt, mag (wie einstmals bei der X-Box) Sinn machen. Doch jetzt wie damals sollte man es dabei belassen.

Schon bei der X-Box wurde über Spieletests diskutiert, jetzt beim N-Gage und wer weiß was als nächstes kommt. Für systemübergreifende Tests war die Play-Time da (ja, so lange bin ich dem Computec-Verlag schon treu ergeben) und die könnte man gerne wiederbeleben. Dann aber auch mit Tests für Mac, Linux, PS2, GameBoy Advance, ...  Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurde die Einstellung der Play-Time 1995 aber damit begründet, dass "sich niemand für plattformübergreifende Spielemagazine interessiert".


----------



## Der_Tucker (31. Oktober 2003)

Handy-Spiele habe in der PC (!) Games nichts zu suchen!! Von mir ein klares NEIN!!!

Gruss

Tucker


----------



## subaridu (31. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 30.10.03 um 20:13 schrieb Nali_WarCow:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 30.10.03 um 18:27 schrieb Andro_Dawton:[/l]
> ...



Die Dinger sind mir auch zu teuer und das Handy ist ja auch nicht geschenkt, dafür kauf ich mir lieber einen flotten Laptop, mit dem kann ich im Zug anständig gamen.
Auf 2-Minunten-Games für auf der Strasse oder im Bus kann ich verzichten, sowas find ich schon fast Krankhaft.

@topic: Nein, bitte keine eigene Rubrik für Handy-Games.

Die heutigen Handhelds und auch das N-Gage sind zwar der Erwähnung jedoch nicht einer eigenen Rubrik würdig. Sollte die Technik mal so weit fortgeschritten sein, dass PC-Games und Handheld- oder Handygames kompatibel sind, dann kann man wieder darüber reden.

Grüsse
suba


----------



## Morpheus3 (31. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 31.10.03 um 07:42 schrieb Sokraates:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 30.10.03 um 23:51 schrieb Andi21EF:[/l]
> ...



ich bin auch gegen handyspiele in der Pcgames handys gehören dan einfach nich rein


----------



## Black_Death_1 (31. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 31.10.03 um 10:34 schrieb Der_Tucker:[/l]
> Handy-Spiele habe in der PC (!) Games nichts zu suchen!! Von mir ein klares NEIN!!!
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Schließ mich euch allen an!!!
NEIN!!!


----------



## kuno (31. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 21:13 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> Echt komisch - ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die jungen Leute so auf eine Schiene eingefahren sind ... *Wunder*



Dann darf ich mich also schon mal mit meinen schlappen 37 Lenzen zu den "jungen Leuten" zählen - das nehme ich mal als Kompliment. Der hier implizierte Vorwurf der Ignoranz ist dagegen.....naja, lassen wir das - dann bin ich halt ein Ignorant, wenn ich Herrn Borovskis Interessen nicht teile.

Wie bereits ein Vorredner (-schreiber) treffend bemerkte: Berichte über Handy-Games sind kein Blick über den Tellerrand, sondern auf einen anderen Tisch!

Irgendwie drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, daß vielleicht Nokia dem Verlag (nicht unerhebliche) Anzeigenschaltungen  in Aussicht gestellt hat, wenn im Gegenzug die Berichterstattung über Handy-Games Einzug hält. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, daß hier der Community etwas schöngeredet werden soll, was sie offensichtlich nicht will. Komisch auch, daß sich trotz der außerordentlch vielen negativen Stimmen aus der Leserschaft, kein Redakteur äußert. Aber vielleicht ist man ja damit beschäftigt sich etwas auszudenken, wie man trotzdem noch an sein Stück vom großen Nokia Werbe-Kuchen kommt........


----------



## Zer0--Cool (31. Oktober 2003)

muss mich den vielen anderen hier anschließen. krich schon zuviel, wenn ich dat wort lesen muss. ein handy ist ein mobiltelefon, und sollte das auch bleiben. von mir aus können irgendwelche konsolenmagazine darüber berichten, wie sie wollen. aber eine zeitschrift wie die PCgames sollte doch auch bitte bei PCgames bleiben. Linux von mir aus. benutze ich selbst zwar nicht, aber es ist dennoch ein betriebssystem für den PC und somit müsste es theorethisch drin stehen. dagegen spricht nur, dass es relativ wenige  leute haben und zum spielen benutzen, da es auch recht wenig spiele dafür gibt. glaube ich. 

fertig


----------



## mikkamk (31. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,240200


----------



## deadeye7 (31. Oktober 2003)

WAS ERLAUBEN SICH PCGAMES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ICH WILL PCGAMES UND KEIN HANDYGAMES !!!!!!!!!!!

ICH HABE FERTIG !!!!!!!!!!!!

191 Kommentare sprechen eine deutliche Sprache! Allerdings sollte mann sich nicht so aufregen, einfach abwarten, Tee trinken, und wenns einem nicht mehr passt zu konkurenz gehen und unserer Marktwirtschaft den Rest überlassen.


----------



## Toost (31. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 30.10.03 um 22:47 schrieb Toost:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 30.10.03 um 19:41 schrieb derBob:[/l]
> ...



Tjo alles klar. Ein neuer Tag, eine neue alte Handy-News, keine Stellungnahme eines Redakteurs. Meine Anti-Abo-Gründe-Liste wird länger und länger.


----------



## Wussler (31. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 27.10.03 um 21:24 schrieb Tom_Borovskis:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Das stimme ich dir schon zu, nur das problem ist, das ich/wir sowas nicht in der PC-Games sehen wollen.
> ...



Wenn schon, dann bitte ehrlich bleiben.
Dies ist sicher nicht deine Meinung....oder behauptest du im Ernst, du willst am Handy weiterspielen?...Lol
Sei wenigstens so ehrlich und sage, es geht rein nur um die Kohle, bei Handys...und dabei gleich die passende Werbung dazu, damit das Geld reinflattert......na also.....keine Lügengeschichten mehr, den das was du oben geschrieben hast, war nicht die Wahrheit!
Testet lieber mal wieder richtig die Games....denn wegen dem kaufen wir euer Blatt...nicht wegen Handygames.....


----------



## Blasius (31. Oktober 2003)

> [l]am 31.10.03 um 17:19 schrieb Wussler:[/l]
> Wenn schon, dann bitte ehrlich bleiben.
> Dies ist sicher nicht deine Meinung....oder behauptest du im Ernst, du willst am Handy weiterspielen?...Lol
> Sei wenigstens so ehrlich und sage, es geht rein nur um die Kohle, bei Handys...und dabei gleich die passende Werbung dazu, damit das Geld reinflattert......na also.....keine Lügengeschichten mehr, den das was du oben geschrieben hast, war nicht die Wahrheit!



Ähem, bei aller Kritik, solche Unterstellungen halte ich für wenig förderlich. Ein solcher Tonfall dürfte die Redakteure kaum dazu animieren, in diesem thread noch einmal Stellung zu nehmen.

Bleiben wir doch bitte sachlich.


----------



## Thodin_33 (31. Oktober 2003)

Als ich heute nachmittag die PCG durchgelesen habe war ich ziemlich entsetzt darüber das sich dieser dreiseitige (!!) Handy-Games-Artikel in die PCG verirrt hat.... Darum freut es mich das hier über 140 dagegen stimmem 

Ich finde generell das es irgendwie immer weniger wirklich ausführliche d.h. umfangreiche Tests in der PCG gibt. So wird Apocalyptica nur mit einer halben Seite und UFO mit einer Seite (2 Screens und 3 jämmerliche Spalten Text) abgefertigt. Dasselbe gilt auch für Silent Storm, das auch nur effektiv 3 Seiten Infos aufzuweisen hat.... Offenbar werden nur noch die Blockbuster und hochgehypte Games mit würdigen Tests bedacht. 

Wegen diesem Hintergrund wundert es mich stark das Platz in der PCG für so einen ******* , wie Handy-Games verschwendet werden soll. Da ist der Verdacht das PCG von Seiten der Mobilfunkprovider kassiert nicht von der Hand zu weisen... Auch das wertvoller Platz für riesige Überschriften verschwendet wird (zu Silent Storm: eine ganze Seite!!! UFO 1/3 Seite...) ist kaum nachvollziehbar... Also konzentriert euch mal mehr auf das wofür die Zeitung ursprünglich mal gedacht war: TESTS TESTS TEST UND ZWAR VON PC-SPIELEN!!!!!!!!!

Edit: Wenn ihr schon Platz verschwenden wollt dann erweitert die 'Vor 10 Jahren' Rubrik  Die finde ich einfach genial....


----------



## archwizard80 (1. November 2003)

Bitte keine Handygames testen ! Die Artikel sind ja so schon teilweise ganz schön kurz, bitte nicht noch Platz für solch unnützen Schrott (meine Meinung) verschwenden. Wenn ich mobil Games spielen will, hole ich mir Gameboy Advance oder ähnliches. Dann kaufe ich mir auch die entsprechende Zeitung. Außerdem will ich Euch ja nicht die Kompetenz für Handy-Games absprechen, aber das ist sicher nicht Euer Kerngeschäft. Im Moment ist ja allgemein eine große Konsolidierung im Gange. Ich glaube es täte auch der PCGames ganz gut, sich auf das Kerngeschäft (PC-Spiele !) zu konzentrieren. Viel wichtiger wäre zum Beispiel endlich eine anständige DVD-Verpackung. Mein Silberling war mal wieder völlig zerkratzt und verdreckt. Also macht was ihr am Besten könnt ! PC-Spiele testen.


----------



## Cecilius (1. November 2003)

Nein, No, Nada, Njet, Nix...

Auch wenns euch Inserate kostet


----------



## Lento (1. November 2003)

Es stimmt mich wütend, dass jedes mal wenn jemand nach mac oder linux games test fragt, bei herrn rosshirt aufs derbste verarscht. Ich frage mich ja wie es ausgesehen hätte wenn vor drei monaten bei demselben herrn nach handygames gefragt hätte. Es ist einfach traurig


----------



## GeneticAirwalk (1. November 2003)

Ich würde mich nicht für eine Einführung der Handy-Welt in die PC Games aussprechen, da dieses Magazin ausschließlich für PC Spiele besteht. Da muss halt irgendeine Firma ein Handygame-Magazin auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## JamesCook (1. November 2003)

Handyspiele sind doch Kinderkacke.

Ich hätte es lieber, wenn in der DVD ab 18 Abo Ausgabe auch Tests und Demos von neuen, in Deutschland erhältlichen Import-Spielen  und/oder deutschen Versionen von Spielen ab 18 wären.

Nosferatu, Curse: The Eye of Isis, Black Mirror, Judge Dredd, Call of Duty sind nur einige interessante Titel über  die ich mich gerne in der PC-Games informiert hätte.

Auch gute Berichte über nicht kommerzielle Spiele wären eine gute Idee, die von Künstlern oder begeisterten Gamer gemacht werden.

Auf Handy-Spiele kann ich gut und gerne verzichten.


----------



## AlexVornam (2. November 2003)

Handyspiele sind meiner Meinung nach überflüssig, und Berichte darüber wären Platzverschwendung.


----------



## Joe_2000 (2. November 2003)

Der Titel "PC GAMES" sollte eigentlich alles sagen !

Leider ist es nicht das erste Mal, dass ich bei Pc Games das Gefühl hab, dass die irgendwie alles für Geld machen oder's besonders auf die Kohle abgesehen haben....


----------



## archwizard80 (3. November 2003)

> [l]am 02.11.03 um 11:28 schrieb Joe_2000:[/l]
> Der Titel "PC GAMES" sollte eigentlich alles sagen !
> 
> Leider ist es nicht das erste Mal, dass ich bei Pc Games das Gefühl hab, dass die irgendwie alles für Geld machen oder's besonders auf die Kohle abgesehen haben....



Da bist du nicht der einzige............


----------



## suppenhenne (3. November 2003)

Bitte KEINE Handyspiele in PC GAMES!


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (3. November 2003)

Ich bin auch dagegen!

Wenn ihr schon n paar Seiten übrig habt, dann bringt lieber was über Linux, anstatt Handyspiele


----------



## tobife (3. November 2003)

dagegen, werde notfalls auch die petition von spassiger gegen handyspiele in der pcg unterstützen.
tobife


----------



## uidg0345 (3. November 2003)

> [l]am 03.11.03 um 14:22 schrieb Stoned_Warrior:[/l]
> Ich bin auch dagegen!
> 
> Wenn ihr schon n paar Seiten übrig habt, dann bringt lieber was über Linux, anstatt Handyspiele



Absolut richtig!! Lasst die Handygames in irgendwelchen GBA Magazinen. Warum nicht auch Berichte über Ifotainment im Auto...weils nichts mit dem Tellerrand eines PC Spielers zu tun hat, deshalb nicht.

 Während Linuxspiele ein Blick über den Tellerrand bedeuten, den jeder PC-Gamer auch mal machen kann.


----------



## Jones27 (3. November 2003)

Ich hab' zwar meine Meinung beim Artikel abgegeben, aber das kann man anscheinend nicht oft genug machen.

NEIN!! NEIN!! Und nochmals NEIN!!!!

Die Gründe wurden hier schon alle mehrfachangeführt. Jetzt sind endlich wieder mehr Seiten Tests als Previews drinnen und dann soll der Platz schon wieder für so einen Mist, der OFFENSICHTLICH NIEMANDEN INTERESSIERT verbraten werden.

Irgendjemand hat es schon gesagt, aber auch ich habe den Eindruck, daß das schon beschlossene Sache ist und uns auf diese fadenscheinige Weise untergejubelt werden soll. "Erstaunlicherweise
sind die (für die Leser nicht einsehbaren) mails im Gegensatz zu den Foren viel positiver!" Ja genau!! Ihr habt ja keine hohe Meinung von der Intelligenz eurer Leser...
Da wird wieder irgendein Vertrag mit dem Computec-Verlag geschlossen worden sein, weil irgendsoein Handy-Marketingfuzzi der Meinung war, das PC-Zocker die ideale Zielgruppe für Handyspiele sind. Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, das in einem Handymagazin zu machen? 
Für mich ist so ein Daddelhandy eher eine Konsole und gehört wenn überhaupt in ein Konsolenmagazin. Und wenn jetzt die Antwort kommt:"Aber in welches?" dann denkt mal lange darüber nach. Vielleicht erschließt sich auch euch der Unsinn.
Außerdem halte ich eher Konsolenspieler für die Handyzielgruppe, denn was ich so gelesen habe, haben hier ja die wenigsten ein topmodernes Handy (ich selber besitze immer noch mein billig auf ebay gekauftes Nokia 5110 und das reicht mir völlig).

Die Argumente von Tom waren wirklich sehr durchschaubar und sind denke ich auch alle entkräftet worden.

Aber ich befürchte, daß wir (Abonennten) uns mit seitenlangen Handytests abfinden müssen. Aber nur bis das Abo ausläuft...


----------



## Fedora (4. November 2003)

> [l]am 03.11.03 um 14:22 schrieb Stoned_Warrior:[/l]
> Ich bin auch dagegen!



ich schließe mich an. Wenn ich unterwegs spielen will, nehm ichn GBA - und mein Handy nervt schon genug, wenn ich nur damit telefonier. Handyspiele ziehen einem eh nur das Geld aus der Tasche. Als nächstes hat mein Staubsauger nen gamedisplay (Staubigotchi zählt Staubkrümel oder so) ... Lasst doch die Spiele da, wo sie hingehören - und in der PCG das, was reingehört. Kanns auch hier, wie in der allmonatlichen Umfrage nur nochmal betonen. 
Ich interessiere mich nicht für Handyspiele - und auch nicht dafür, wo man die herbekommt!


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2003)

> [l]am 04.11.03 um 12:50 schrieb Fedora:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 03.11.03 um 14:22 schrieb Stoned_Warrior:[/l]
> ...



Richtig, sehe ich auch so. Finde auch, dass der ganze Handykram nur reine Abzocke ist. Man versucht mit aller Macht einen Handy-Hype aufzubauen um den Jugendlichen auch noch den letzten Cent aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Ich hab erst neulich wieder einen Bericht gelesen in dem stand, dass viele Jugendliche durch Handys total in die Schuldenfalle geraten. Dass einige durch Handys schon Tausende von Euros schulden haben.

Deswegen hoffe ich das die PC Games nicht auf den Zug des Handy hypes aufspringt. Ich finde man wird in anderen Zeitungen/Magazinen schon genug damit erschlagen, dass es schon total nervt. Wahrscheinlich wedeln die ganzen Handyfirmen mit den dicken Geldscheinen.  Wenn jetzt auch noch meine geliebte PC Games (schleim  ) da mitmacht , krieg ich echt die Krise!


----------



## archwizard80 (4. November 2003)

> [l]am 04.11.03 um 13:49 schrieb Shadow_Man:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 04.11.03 um 12:50 schrieb Fedora:[/l]
> ...



Vielleicht hofft man durch zerkratzte DVD´s / zumindest fragwürdige Tests (siehe Empires-Neuzeit) verlorene Leser durch neue zu ersetzen. Wird aber wohl nicht klappen. Mal abwarten. Ich glaube die Meinung der Mehrheit der Leser dürfte der Redaktion mittlerweile klar sein.


----------



## Wussler (5. November 2003)

> [l]am 31.10.03 um 18:05 schrieb Blasius:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 31.10.03 um 17:19 schrieb Wussler:[/l]
> ...



aber wenn ca. 100 Leute vorher schreiben, nein, sie wollen das nicht und dann schreibt ein Redakteur doch, er will schon, kommt wohl der Verdacht auf, des es doch nur um die Kohle geht...oder etwa nicht?
Auch wenn er versucht es zu erklären...Fast alle wollen eben keine Handygametests im PCG, noch dazu wo bei div. Anfragen über Tests von Konsolen oder MAC Games immer drauf hingewiesen wurde...NO, wir sind eine reines PC Game Blatt.


----------

